# "how did you find this site" thread for greenlighters



## Slay

Who told you about this site? Where you heard BL? A friend tell you, or you just found it when surffin etc etc. Please, tell about it.
(i think they did a thread like this on another board sometime ago but not sure) - heyy bluelighters, you can post your stories as well.
peace


----------



## Jabberwocky

Finally! 


Can't remember how i found it, too long ago. I think i just googled something to do with ecstasy and clicked this link although i didn't register until a few months after i had started reading.


----------



## wallyfx

Not a greenlighter but really new to the forum i found this page via another drug forum from my country (Argentina, the forum was UBT wich i was registered but didn`t post). I Ghosted the forums but then i decided to register...needles to say i really enjoy BL


----------



## c0wpat

I was looking for websites to buy drugs on the net, my first post was deleted by an admin on here.

thats all I'm saying! :D


----------



## felix

I came here a couple of years ago (probably through erowid) while researching ecstasy. I think I was trying to discover if one pill was likely to kill me stone dead the first time I tried it. Needless to say, it didn't!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Bugger i was going to make that joke again about how i stumbled across the site whilst looking for gay porn and felix's name came up but

1) That would make me gay 
2) I joined before him 

What a load of rubbish. You are let off the hook this time felix.


----------



## Aberdeen

I found this board while running a google search on "LSD + buy + Toronto"


----------



## cletus

A friend pointed me here because he knows my weakness, otherwise I would have probably found it by Googling for "test + piss + faking".:D


----------



## cletus

*Caption competition.............*

When you say Felixdahousekat is into gay porn, do you mean it like this?

Who's yer doggy?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Woooa my god!


----------



## dandycandy

my sis told me. she nevr sayd what tha site was, just that i would like it. then i get here and it was everything drugs. THIS IS MY NEW HEAVEN. i love the creator of this website. us druggies gotta stick together.
-traci


----------



## Trichocereus Panza

I was looking for information on psychedelics from people who actually know what they're talking about, and I was looking in the wrong forum.. so one of the few people on that forum who knows what he's talking about referred me here.


----------



## SardonicNihilist

Word of mouth through a mate in real life who was geographically isolated- spoke the world of it, and I think even had highest post count for the month record or something.  I was never into the whole internet thing at the time, but slowly BL got me spending more time indoors, especially recently has become quite a time waster.


----------



## Jabberwocky

SardonicNihilist said:
			
		

> real life



Please explain what this means, i've never heard of it before :D


----------



## Karaboudjan

When my close Arthur told me he had Aids I naturally Googled it along with "MDMA" because I add that to the end of every search term and then I came along here!


----------



## candygirl_lori

I was looking for a good forum.  I did a lot of googling and found alot of pot forums, but I think this one will fit me better.


----------



## roisin

a friend of mine showed me this site, but i think i get it too late huh


----------



## jillbies

i found this site through myspace b/c this guy mentioned it in some group


----------



## Jabberwocky

So myspace has some use after all!


----------



## shotthrutubes

from the dancesafe board


----------



## Fuck Cannabis.com

Cannabis.com got royally fucked up.


----------



## gan Jiah 13

Fuck Cannabis.com said:
			
		

> Cannabis.com got royally fucked up.



yup thats why im here too


----------



## fleurbleu

Found it while doing research on a pharmaceutical .... Google ....


----------



## LvMkngFlwrChld

i heard about this forum from wetdreams which i heard about from lycaeum


----------



## ctrlphreak

Been on this forum from WetDreams, Nook, and Google searching for 2C-I info.


----------



## hellraiser666

i found this site from a reference on pillreports.com.
good stuff


----------



## lucid.tripper

I was referred here by someone on the late overgrow.com


----------



## Onthenod

I heard about this forum from totse.com.


----------



## deeperSense

had these pils once with BL on them !!!destiny or fate ??


----------



## Jabberwocky

Wooaw waite a minute, wetdreams?

What!


----------



## caius

i heard about BL on marijuana.com's forums (which i don't read anymore, incidentally).


----------



## FunkyDrummer75

google


----------



## nazi_sexploitation

Hi, I'm Jesse. A friend told me about this site (goat).. Hope everyone is taking it easy on themselves


----------



## goatofthenever

^I gave her that name with the weird, weird movies I have watched.


----------



## bmoresfinest

*same*



			
				felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> I came here a couple of years ago (probably through erowid) while researching ecstasy. I think I was trying to discover if one pill was likely to kill me stone dead the first time I tried it. Needless to say, it didn't!



i have browsed this site for years but just joined


----------



## felix

goatofthenever said:
			
		

> ^I gave her that name with the weird, weird movies I have watched.


Please stop creating alter-egos and pretending you have friends in real life. :D


----------



## goatofthenever

I just wanted attention.



:D


----------



## felix

You ALWAYS had my attention, you know! There was no need to tell *fibs* was there?  

Run along now. :D


----------



## nazi_sexploitation

lol..


----------



## Slay

i hate nazis lol


----------



## nazi_sexploitation

me too.. calling someone a nazi for me is the ultimate fucking insult.


----------



## Slay




----------



## junglejuice

I was looking for K-Mart's website!

Then it all went wrong.


----------



## donwano

I actually seen this thread a few months ago while looking for a ketamine source.  I came across the 2006 price guide thread but I didn't really think anything of this site then since I was busy looking for a source.  Then I heard from someone else about this forum on the totse forums so I decided to check it out.


----------



## hypnogogia

this site was quoted in different pharma forum


----------



## UnityxHope

I heard about this thread from searching the internet for useful information on Ecstasy and other ways to keep your body healthy while maintaining to still do drugs and keep a good living for myself and others.


----------



## psybeebee

i stumbled across pill reports and then found this! i looked it up another time and typed the address in wrong, and ended up at a western australian police website, the part of the police that puts on those youth discos that play horrible music and encourage cordial and fairy bread. so i thought i'd imagined the whole thing untill i stumbled across pillreports again and found my way here, AGAIN! i wish i had a more interesting story now. *sulcs in corner*


----------



## kevz

Basically, I came to this site through my brother but I had seen this site plenty of times on erowid and ecstasydata


----------



## glenn2244

hypnogogia said:
			
		

> this site was quoted in different pharma forum


I was helping a friend with her teen aged son who is taking WAY too many legal and other drugs and stealing for them etc.  He told me about this and I'm curious.


----------



## Tripid

Followed a link saying this place had the fourm to a party here in indy.


----------



## Ceezur

I found out about BL at a party in Ohio three years ago from other ravers...THE ABSOLUTE BEST party Ive ever been to, thus far.


----------



## DMTime_warp

I found it by a link Psydeways.I LOVE this site.
God i need to get a new better avatar.


----------



## Slay

^^ your avatar looks like a xmas tree lol


----------



## felix

^ LOL, a christmas tree on a ZX81! :D


----------



## hazza

i found this site thru www.pillreports.com
just had a link on the side..clicked and loved...


----------



## CloneNo2111

found the site through the shroomery.org 


absolutly love it here.


----------



## WildLtn

I got here looking for other tweekers. Just curious about the drug and how it's chemical composition. Want to clear up some myths among friends. Didn't google it though. Had to hunt it down. Knew there was a forum out there.


----------



## party with care

howdy. i found that each time i got into discussions on other forums (mainly dance music scene ones) regarding drugs use, experiences and other touchy legal things, no-one took it seriously and moderators also kept closing the threads (didn't want anything serious to do with drugs associated with the site - fair enuf tho). in one thread they were heaps helpful however and directed us on that thread to bluelight instead. Complete respect to bluelight and all the posters - some awesome reading - now i've become an insomniac in a non-drug-related way!!


----------



## party with care

UnityxHope said:
			
		

> I heard about this thread from searching the internet for useful information on Ecstasy and other ways to keep your body healthy while maintaining to still do drugs and keep a good living for myself and others.



 this is why i've fallen in love with this site


----------



## packman06

searching altavista


----------



## hyp0luxa

i found out about this site from totse.com, which i found doing a search for meth synthesis =P


----------



## Coolio

I think I ended up here when someone from the shroomery pointed me in this direction. That was a loooooooong time ago. I actually didn't use BL much at first, I found it right around the time ODU started and I did most of my posting there, and most of my communicaton with other BL'ers on IRC.


----------



## nelix

I think I hear about it ages ago on irc (I belive the bluelight irc channel no longer exiests?) before I was interested or even using drugs.

More recently, it comes up in my google searchs and on erowid and generaly refered to in the circles I assiate in.

I joined last night, because I figured being a lurker is leading to me not being able to keep up with the speed of the forum, and it's kinda greedy.


----------



## kittyinthedark

My exbf told me about it.  Almost 10000 posts and a modship later, I'm still here and loving it


----------



## Tritoch

From sixthseal.com, which I found out about from Erowid (one of his trip reports), and I found out about Erowid from Google.


----------



## lil angel15

junglejuice said:
			
		

> I was looking for K-Mart's website!
> 
> Then it all went wrong.



Gold


----------



## lolitsjohn

found BL when it was mentioned occasionally on the myg0t forums


----------



## bambauersoul

we were reunited through the shroomery.


----------



## StreamSide

I followed a link on Erowid


----------



## Shambles

I found you through an interview with one of the _Dirty Sanchez_ boys in _Bizarre_ magazine (a British mag on all things weird and wonderful). He was asked about his drug use, replied with something along the lines of it being pretty high and said that this was the best site on the net for intelligent drug users to chat. So here I am, and it's lovely to be here .


----------



## felix

I've never heard the words Dirty Sanchez and intelligent in the same sentence before. You mean one of those gimps can actually read??? :D


----------



## Shambles

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> I've never heard the words Dirty Sanchez and intelligent in the same sentence before. You mean one of those gimps can actually read??? :D



LOL . Believe me, I wasn't attempting to combine the two. Sadly, those gimps, as you so rightly put it, are kind of local heroes around these parts . However, without that particular gimp, I may never have found your great site - so hooray for the gimps: they do have some kind of purpose after all .


----------



## Baar

An old friend directed me here about 3 years ago.  All this time I was lurking around, but today was finally the day I joined!  Looking forward to spending a lot of time and offering wisdom in the Cannabis section.


----------



## boberino22

i heard about this forum from a certain forum named totse


----------



## getreal

boberino22 said:
			
		

> i heard about this forum from a certain forum named totse


Me too, I think.


----------



## felix

i saw a link on bluelight somewhere


----------



## nightworrier

Cant remember think I was lookin for info on ecstacy. Was a few years ago tho.


----------



## uisce beatha

*how i found this site*

Found it ages ago, like 4+ years, I used to read dancesafe.org and erowid all the time, and then found pillreports, hence "bluelight!"...however, only just registered.


----------



## sparkymalarky

*How I found this thread. By Sparky Malarky*

One day I was lurking
on Porg for to pass time
wishing I could enter
the illusive domain
to share my ideas
pass on what I know
ask a question or two
(just for something to do)
But no luck with all that
and so I said "rats! what's up with those cats?"
then I clicked on a name
and found this domain

the end


----------



## pothedsmurf

*who wants to know and why??*


a friend of mine told me about bluelight helped me getstartedand everything and now here i am rambling onaboutwho told me aboutbluelight


----------



## Doubleduce

I found this site while doing drug research - totally by accident.  It was back in the days when clicking on a link would bring up a thousand windows (before pop-up blockers) and one of the pop-ups was BlueLight.  I have been a guest reader off and on for quite a while and finally decided to join the fun.


----------



## STRAYTHEADDICT

My Smokin Buddy Told Me About This Site


----------



## Porcelain

*Old-schooler*

I was on here years ago. My husband was actually a mod (don't ask, I won't tell you) and he blocked my account so many times when he got his tampon in a wad that I just let it go. But now I am back. Starting over, so to speak.


----------



## rebo

A friend in Rochester told me about it. Spent 3 hours on it that day (at work)


----------



## pretty_pills

i found it through ecstacydata.org

mmhmm it was a link about that blue diamond XO. 

yep. 

peace.


----------



## dr-ripple

*herd from a friend*

just herd from a friend. . . thought I would check it out.


----------



## sxyleo881

I found it online searching on erowid or pillreports


----------



## scotamus

*over my shoulder*

     first time  , testing,


----------



## Skeetstreet

Alot of my friends already use it


----------



## That_Guy

I heard about it through Nietzche and eatadick (or not_eatadick) who heard avbout it through -Resque-, who found it when googling "drugs".


----------



## Miss Anthropic

Through pillreports.com.  I use that site regularly to check unknown or unfamiliar pills I run across before I take them.


----------



## 000

Hmm, found the link in my bookmarks. guess i saved it last summer while searching for some information about drugs in general.

btw: Hi everybody!! ( 1 post  )


----------



## tripping over

searching for trip reports i stumbled upon this site been on since:D


----------



## luudvig

I found it trough pillreports.com 
But I've seen the name before on a Swedish forum, so i decided to register and see what this was alla about.


----------



## pedman4

Hey!
I found this site when I was trying to learn about what the hell i was doing with I first tried X, I have done it twice now, but I still dont' know what is going on lol


----------



## IGNVS

i was trying to find anything on a,n,n-TMT and i found a thread on here, then after a while realized it was an active forum ten times better than any other ive ever been on, "how could i have not know about this for so long". thank god for that inactive compound lol. 

oh yeh and its got cool icons lol


----------



## iwish

i heard about bluelight through a friend.


----------



## psyon like a lion

*ravin*

i went to a rave (synergy) with a mate whos on bluelight, absolutely loved it and met loads of cool people and this is a wayto stay in touch with them


----------



## aekunc

I heard about it through pillreports.com. People constantly make references to it on PR, and it's a link in the "Sites We Like" section there, as well.


----------



## faded0

My very good friend pointed me here for help, info, and sharing my great experiances.


----------



## Chic in the Trees

*Wow I found it*

I found the blue light to be a green light hoping i have the patience to become a blue light...Saw a friend on web site..Have used it to answer questions and have some laughs at some of the stupid shit poeple do and or say...8) 8) 8)


----------



## Pulkka

Link from another forum I think, I've been mostly reading galleries. Can't stop loving 'em.


----------



## Beerios

I finally decided to register after checking out several helpful threads linked from TCC, and then seeing the sheer volume of information available on some topics.  I'm especially fond of the "big and dandy * threads," whereas a thread on some obscure RC might only have a few dozen replies on most other forums, and the discussion gives me a better idea of what to expect than simple trip reports do.


----------



## EvilEd

A friend told me about it.


----------



## EpsilonKias

Searching google for Parties in Indy and I stumbled onto this >.>


----------



## trembling.down

I think I found it through a link while I was just searching for information about exstasy the first time I tried it. Led me to a great community, and a lot of knowledge that is going to keep me a lot safer during this experimentation phase I'm going through. I love it.


----------



## Skatin707

I was refered through MDT members on pbnation


----------



## kris217

I've told my story before, but I will refer back to it once more, since this seems to be the correct place for it.  The shortened version...

My sister was killed almost 2 yrs ago.  She was a BLer, (heyamber) and the ultimate, most fabulous kandi kid.  I was introduced to BL when her best friend told me I should check out all the support coming from the site.  It was great,and I want to say thanks again for providing this informational site.

Anyone going to the party in Indy on the 22nd?


----------



## MDPVagrant

Found it researching MDPV, but basically already had heard about it from another forum.


----------



## felix

*POLL: How did you find Bluelight?*

By request, I have made this a poll. Should have done so at the start, but I probably didn't know how to.  

Anyway, I've gone through the thread and listed the most popular ones as options. If you've already answered the thread, feel free to vote.


----------



## Bauer095

word of mouth found this site for me :D

same way i discovered: sex, Indiana, and non-hooded sweatshirts


----------



## Negotiator

I googled mdma forums just because i was in the mood to find some people who've roled and get some feedback about few questions i had .


----------



## peasnluv

my mommy actually told me about it


----------



## AnnaBHilton

8) Dont remember probably from a xanga website, i was searching for drug related info in blogs and so ...here i am


----------



## Slay

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> By request, I have made this a poll. Should have done so at the start, but I probably didn't know how to.
> 
> Anyway, I've gone through the thread and listed the most popular ones as options. If you've already answered the thread, feel free to vote.



thank you felix do i have to vote to see the results?


----------



## felix

elektra said:
			
		

> thank you felix do i have to vote to see the results?


Weeeeeeeeell... you coulda just tried it to see. Have you ANY idea how expensive my technical support is? 

The answer to your question is... maybe.


----------



## junctionalfunkie

Have been a frequent lurker here for almost seven years.

A friend told me about the pill reports in 1999.


----------



## felix

^ Dude. :D 

Look here. It worked!!!


----------



## StagnantReaction

I think I was searching around for scarce info on a research chem..

No wait nevermind, this hobo said I could get a free pipe from a certain site if I gave him the rest of my fries.. I should've known he was lying


----------



## brian-amp

I found bluelight from someone dissing it on the hive


----------



## felix

Tell that bitch to bring it. 

*BACK UP!!!*  





Nah, don't. We is a peace-loving community. Usually. %)


----------



## StagnantReaction

Excellent, excellent... now we know exactly where to snatch fresh meat for mother Bluelight :D


----------



## carsons_koolaid

*ello~!*


Some dude came to my house to sell me an oxycontin 160 (yes, a once in a lifetime find), and pulled this site up to prove it's authenticity. I kept the page pulled up from the gallery and just started lookin around after he left. Thought it was a cool place to look shit up. Very informative~! %)


----------



## Discord

The first time I came on this site was back in 2001, pretty sure I bounced off erowid.  I just came on here for information on x but I never really followed the other discussions too much.

This time, after reading some of the threads, I am realizing that BL is a great place to discuss social, economic, and political issues with great minds from around the world.  A place to offer ideas to like minded individu...

Ok, that is TOTAL BS.  I just like the nudie thread in the lounge.  :D


----------



## trueblue227

I had an interniship at the National Institutes of Health in Bethesda Maryland, right outside DC, a few years ago.  I was working at the National Institute of Drug Abuse and my boss gave me a few websites for reference purposes.  After that I spent most of my eight hour days going through bluelight.  It was a good job, getting paid to browse through all the forums.  your tax dollars at work.


----------



## lurkerguy

Every time someone talked about "hard" drugs at any cannabis/shroom site the mods would close the thread and say something like "take this shit to bluelight" etc

Cannabis and shrooms are probably my two favorite drugs don't get me wrong, but many people affiliated with them have a classic D.A.R.E 80's propaganda attitude about all other drugs.


----------



## I_NEED_MONEY

i live with treac = he introduced me, is there a problem with me using this site?


----------



## Swerlz

google son


----------



## umerok

I found this site through a post on 420chan, on the /mdma/ discussion board

(BTW, if you guys have never been to a chan...... don't. They will destroy your mind. 4chan has done more damage to me than any amount of drugs I could ever do. Damn you /b/)


----------



## cheshirecat19

A dutch psychoactive forum, which name i shall not drop.


----------



## andihow

drugs fourm


----------



## phillo

first found bluelight.nu in 2000, recently re-joined - glad to see it's still going strong.  i think i was on too many benzos to remember where if found it.


----------



## trispris24

*i found this through pillreports.com*

it's good to have websites to go to, so u can be responsible w/ ur partying, be smart, be safe!!!!!


----------



## xxxRAVERxxx

something i searched on google


----------



## Jack Mortins

i've read somethin' on http://land-der-traeume.de and there was this guy, searchin' for an american drug-forum and some other guy said "well, check this out" and post the bluelight-link ...
so ... yeah, so i found this forum^^


----------



## BarryChuckle

Last.FM group.

Listed loads of links, I knew about them all bar this one - which some how has evaded me for years and years. Still. Better late than never eh Gromit.


----------



## ViSualiZe

I found it thru another trusting friend who said this place was cool. 
Well he did not lie when he said that! Im really loving the forum so far.


----------



## onesillyaussie

I was told about Bluelight 1999 from some random on IRC, dont remember her name but i thank her dearly. The infomation on Bluelight has stopped me making some stupid choices over the years. Thanks again Bluelight for being around


----------



## Collar Craig

Apparently I'd had this site bookmarked for some time and didn't know it.  I sometimes bookmark sites under misleading titles.  That's what I did after I found BL, intending to check it out later.  And then I forgot about it.


----------



## vincentblackshadow

Found a hot-link on a news page that I was reading? Elder moment prevents me from relating more than that. What can I say eh?


----------



## spun420 v. 2.0

doing a late night google search for rare tryptamines... I managed to find what I was looking for + this wonderful community.


----------



## Sandbag

I had gotten home from a music festival with my girlfriend where we had scored some molly that was suspicious in nature.  We had just finished the last of our meth and decided we wanted to use my solvent arsenal to clean up the molly.  I started googling away looking for info on what cut(s) matched the characteristics of the molly we had so I had an idea of what I wanted to remove.   I stumbled across many websites and found lots of fun information here while she set up lines of coke for the two of us.  It was a good night, my molly got cleaned , and I found a wonderful community of e-druggies.


----------



## psillocybin

the results of this poll are actually pretty interesting to me...i thought the majority of people would have come here through other harm reduction sites like I did...


----------



## pikasbunni

My best friend heyamber was obsessed with this site so she got me checking it out all the time.  I always look here for parties in the midwest even though I am currently living in Hawaii I still like to stay updated!!


----------



## jl6er

Well, because of my huge interest in pharmacology, and searching through Google, i found the site.


----------



## Atlantis

I think I found Bluelight through Erowid...probably researching speed or something.


----------



## moonyham

darkcode told me bout it.


----------



## diesel79

found this site while trying to establish which pills were better than others and also what to expect


----------



## TempSyd

my old acct got disabled or something, been here since 2001

If a mod could help me out with my old one that would be great...

Syd_Barret was the handle

Thanks


----------



## TempSyd

weee?


----------



## Ace123

Undrug.org


----------



## BrainFade

Reading Caldicot articles and the association he has with The List; visited the list and found a link to BL!


----------



## felix

BUMP so the n00b admin can find it easily. :D


----------



## jimmy_tango

read trogdor talk about it on another popular RC forum.


----------



## NootropicLove

Damn, I don't even remember anymore -- but I believe it probably from erowid.org, as that was my original "drug knowledge" source


----------



## GrindYY

i found this site through a german drug forum


----------



## 2C-

searching for info on MDMA/SSRI interaction


----------



## bezeek

How did _I_ find BlueLight?

I Googled "parmiasan" to get a correct spelling.

As a result, I was presented with a very eye-catching thread, plainly titled, Cheese. After seeing some of the personality lurking around here, I couldn't help but sign up.


----------



## fizzle

From my boyfriend who has been part of it for years.


----------



## dexis

Did a search about poppy pod tea.  Somebody with an Av of Eyeore had a good post about the how to's.


----------



## Skater00

Totse.com

I wanted to find if a pill in my area was clean or not. Bluelight had a regional pill discussion so I was directed here by totseans.


----------



## Bauer095

^ was it?


----------



## Survival0200

An online friend told me about it.


----------



## pemde

i used to only know about erowid. I read like all of their trip reports and one day whiles reading they mentioned something about bluelight so i looked up the website and was astonished to find out there was another website that is even more helpful than erowid.


----------



## Infamous Plant GF

I found out about this site cause my BF is an old skool Bluelighter and he forced me to join under armed threats. No seriously Stark said join that I would love the ppl here so I did.


----------



## mindtools

one of Polish drug forums


----------



## manowar599

Hello, I'm new to the boards.  I have experience in many of the topics discussed here and hope to learn and teach.


----------



## felix

I dig the avatar, manowar. 

Another bluelighter (cakehead) has this one, which I also love:


----------



## subopm420

i heard about it from a friend, and then when searching for info on E i came across it.  and the rest is history, as they say.


----------



## michaelsowa

I used to come on this forum years ago when I lived on London.  I was just getting into the scene and learning from here!  got my EZ tester and was hosting images for some of you guys for the pill reports!


----------



## archduke

Searched Google for info on snorting ecstasy, because I'd never read about it on any drug website and it seemed pointless.


----------



## Solitude_within

can't remember exactly how...but I think it involved a google of the term "ecstasy"


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I was at my first '*party*' back on '01 and everyone kept asking me if I was a bluelighter. Needless to say I had nfi what they were talking about. 
I bugged a friend to tell me what they were referring to for *weeks* and he finally gave me the site address.
The rest = history. 

[Also should probably add I signed up with a fucking *alternating caps* login name, and promptly grew up --- hence this login didn't join on '01. ]


----------



## vietboi_paul

Friend told me, in which he found on djfarm.com i do believe.


----------



## New

Might as well...

I found it through Erowid's links.


----------



## hush.dir

I thought pillreports would have a much higher ranking


----------



## Solidly-here

I was on another Forum site, the first one I ever joined.

A member said (in a general Post) he was also on 2 other sites ... this was one of them.
Things dried-up for a few days there, so I came here (after re-finding that Post).


----------



## spacefacethebassace

I followed a link from a different forum, realized the forum I was posting on sucked, and switched to bluelight.


----------



## dbailey11

I would always see this site (or totse) pop up when I would type in chemical names on google. So I decided to check it out. Haven't left yet; it's the best forum out there imho.


----------



## B9

Wandering blindly around and just sorta ended up here!


----------



## VerbalTruist

Is it strange that I voted on here? I mean Its been at least two years, I just wanted to contribute


----------



## h4llik

From another forum :D


----------



## Koosh

eztest links page i come across this forum... the first "drug" forum iv ever seen! so much help... iv already recommended it to a couple of my friends


----------



## felix

zophen said:
			
		

> Wandering blindly around and just sorta ended up here!


Zoph, you've been wondering around blindly for the past 2 years. This is supposed to be a 'one-off' question, not one that needs answered every week.


----------



## Jabberwocky

pillreports, from when i was around 17-18 and lurked for a few years before actually joining


----------



## karen.tandy

after an insane amount of time, searching on the internet for a forum with no-bs info...
i hit on microgram, got directed to reason magazine, where this place got mentioned.
nice place...
un-fucking-believable info...

great to be here,

tandy


----------



## dsrob

Elite Fitness hooked me up.  Now I'm here, just what I need, another board to spend time on right?


----------



## Cerius

Personally, I found this site through "synthetikal". I thought it looked interesting, so I registered, and I'm having a peek around.


----------



## nonoxynol9

*friend*

one of my friends in college is a blue light addict. and im bored now that im suspended from college. so i figured id see what was so great about you fucking kids..

oh and love drugs


----------



## KarmaFrog

I found it through the Shroomery, which is all good.


----------



## flatlyne

I stumbled on it when goggling some info on MDMA


----------



## Bad Ass Cleveland

I've know about this site for a min...  finally got registered...


----------



## cruella

overgrow.

RIP


----------



## blowMEaway

Just felt my newb cherry pop, bloody mess, but it didn't even hurt! Lurker for months, found this farm by google I think?


----------



## Lightmover

*The Euphoria Project*

I found Bluelight on the The Euphoria Project site, but I have heard about it for some time now. Glad to finally be a part of the community.


----------



## DexDex

A few years back a friend of mine told me about the website, and that it was full of good information. Ive been a browser ever since.


----------



## subopm420

my spirit animal explained that if i were to not join bluelight i would probably be hit by a bus on august 28, 2011.  

she also said that were i to not post like it was my fucking job, evil men would try and put things in my butt.


----------



## Alfajagdflieger

found a link to bluelight in an imdb post... was the fear and loathing message board.


----------



## creativelystumped

*I think*

I think I found you guys through totse.com.   I love that site lots of interesting things to read and do.  Same with your site.  I used to be a member here, but couldn't remember the name or password either.  so here i am again!


----------



## imanop84u

I found this site on my boyfriends "history".  apparently he was looking to find a better way to utilize his fentanyl patches  I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## subopm420

^ you go through ur boyfriends history?  i donno if id like that too much


----------



## lowprofile

*Stumbling along*

pillreports.com almost two years ago.  Gotta love the net!


----------



## uNhoLeee

through google.
was searching for morning glory legalities after customs confiscated it ';x


----------



## spacetraveler

A link from the Shroomery.  

Several link's accually over the years.  I Just now decided to register :D

Unfortunately somebody here has stolen my shroomery username  8)


----------



## antbanks99

Found it through erowid.org...loving my stay so far...not going anywhere.


----------



## posse27

im green i guess, my best-friend has been going on here for some time now, just now getting into it, there are hardly anyone to hang out with here where i live, so i figured this would be something social for me to get into.


----------



## QuestionEverything

^Welcome to BL.  Love ya and hope you stick around!  We can't be in the same state, but we sure can be on the same board.; )


----------



## acidfax

i found this site off of the infamous mistress k's myspace :]
haha.


----------



## Tommy Two-Tone

I was playing CS one night and one of the kids on the server was talking about oxy, so I got talking to him and he asked if I had ever heard of the site (which I hadn't) so here I am.


----------



## New

Welcome.

I'm guessing you do drugs then...or even if you don't, this place has a wealth of information.

Not about CS, though..there might be something about CS in Sports and Gaming...Sports and Gaming is not accessible from the Front Page, FYI


----------



## Tommy Two-Tone

New said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you do drugs then



Yes, and I always try and gain as much information as I can about what I'm putting into my body, and I'm interested in how drugs work and the chemistry behind it. I appreciate that this site has alot of intellectual discussion about the topic.


----------



## Zagenth

Funny thing is, Wikipedia led me to this site lol. Did a search for 5-MeO-DALT, and wikipedia had a link to this site lol.


----------



## subopm420

^ members of bluelight wrote the wikis on drugs, doncha know


----------



## NeonGreenEyes

*Ravelinks*

For ravers....www.ravelinks.com


----------



## The Blue Meanie

checkin out pill reports and erowid and the name kept comin up...you can never know too much..


----------



## delta_9

I think I originally found BL from pillreports and erowid from like 04 or something.  Didn't make a profile for a while though


----------



## MkII

google

i was looking for info on ODing on coke.  low and behold one of the threads here popped up.


----------



## redsalmon

via google, looking for a simple way to get codeine from over_the_counter farma; very useful and the advice is just rising. 

very much like the considered mindset displayed by the vast majority of contributors, txs and keep up the good work, facts, thoughts and advice...


----------



## carl0s

I was looking through pillreports at all the adultered pills going about (including the mCPP shite that I put on there) and found a reference to some weird pills that somebody on here had sent away for proper GCMS testing. So here I am


----------



## lokai

elektra said:
			
		

> Who told you about this site? Where you heard BL? A friend tell you, or you just found it when surffin etc etc. Please, tell about it.
> (i think they did a thread like this on another board sometime ago but not sure) - heyy bluelighters, you can post your stories as well.
> peace



A dear friend of mine from another forum directed me here. I have known about BL for years now, and have been a lurker without an account for quite too long. I recently realized that I had been spending too much of my time in a place that is not moderated enough, sharing my knowledge and experiences with persons who were wholly unappreciative of my caring for their safety or friendship.

From what I hear, BL is a much better place for me to be. Hopefully drug_wench is right and I'll have a better time off here!


----------



## Andyman

I was researching some information on Erowids and somehow came across this site lol


----------



## _A_

*info*

I signed up long ago looking for info about drugs that i wanted to try. Bluelight provides the best answer to all of our quiestions: people who have done it already. 

so...keep enjoying the experience


----------



## bigbillyj

*how i found this site*

a good freind of mine lives in las vegas and his friend is in a band out there and they told me about it


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

back in 2000 i stumbled on to erowid and the lyceaumm then the places with the beees...

this is my third acct here since then, i have learned a lot from this site. it has helped me further my drug nerdery.


----------



## evanessny

Wikipedia. First I went to their post on heroin, where I follwed a link, in the section "Harm Reduction Approaches to Heroin", to Wiki's entry on harm reduction. Bluelight was the sixth link down in the harm reduction entry's "External Links" section, 3 below Getting Off Right (a booklet every injector should read).


----------



## cosmicdancer

fleurbleu said:
			
		

> Found it while doing research on a pharmaceutical .... Google ....


same hereand you haven't been able to get rid of me since


----------



## RockWell

My brother staminawalks R.I.P.


----------



## rikki_tikki

At first I was unimpressed with BL because I stumbled across all the wrong sub-forums.  For some reason I thought it was primarily about the E pills (probably because I followed the link at pillreports). Thankfully, a few weeks later, I returned. Cognition comes through comparison, eh.


----------



## cheah

I used to post on another forum, and someone posted a thread topic asking if anyone had done any drugs, what their favorite was, etc. so I replied with some of my experiences, and talked with one of the people about ecstasy, and he recommended that I check out this site called bluelight. I lurked for a while and then decided to join


----------



## New

^That's what's up.


----------



## schmangle

googling for something or other. That was back in the days where if you just entered "bluelight" you went to some companies page, and the real bluelight was buried behind there somehow...


----------



## oneswtwld

yo brahs...... how do you refresh the threads?


----------



## red647

Was checking up some pills I was about to swallow on pillreports and stumbled onto this beautiful website!


----------



## bigfish1980

I found it just surfing the net. Trying to find like-minded people with interests similar to my own. I HAVE FOUND HOME!


----------



## jadeddave420

A long time ago Liquid SKywalker told me about it.


----------



## ezdoneit

i was on one sitting naked in my living room wondering why oh why did my shit turn blue in the pipe.....google, page 7


----------



## gVeritas

Google, searching for information on BZ (quinuclidinyl benzilate), if I remember correctly.


----------



## crescent_beach

*ditto*



			
				bigfish1980 said:
			
		

> I found it just surfing the net. Trying to find like-minded people with interests similar to my own. I HAVE FOUND HOME!



Same here...and so happy to have found this place.  You guys and gals are awesome!


----------



## psychetool

shroomery, erowid and lycaeum all contributed


----------



## mulberryman

I think that when you are ready, this site will find you


----------



## Lola'sCola

Well said, mulberryman. 

I was doing a little research on pillreports.com, when I stumbled upon Bluelight. Serendipity?


----------



## eazytuch

Googling some crazy shit - that I couldn't possibly recall - lead me here, and fuck me purple and tickle my balls with a feather! I thought I was the only crazy fucked up mf ever.... Nope there seems to be a quite a few congrigating around this Bluelight. That's just lovely to see.


----------



## twoguysupnorth

the place for other drugs, im on <REMOVED>. im not impressed with mj knowledge here but i am interested in G.

<felix says: please don't post links to drug source sites>


----------



## Psychedelic_Trip

From Pillreports.com,i was searching for red mitsubishi,made in serbia.


----------



## tonaros

Searched "Ecstasy Forum" on Google, and recognized the "bluelight" name.


----------



## ronald_stark

My cousin was in some trouble, brewing-up meth, stealing cars, selling guns..etc..
My mom told me that he was parachuting drugs and I honestly did not know what that meant. I googled "parachuting drugs" and bluelight popped-up, I followed the link and found a mountain of information. That was four years ago, I think, I lurked for a long while then finally decided to contribute. What a great place BL is!


----------



## DJL-Train

I began searching for info on IV'ing Oxy, with intention of possibly learning a little about that subject.  What I found was a really sweet community that's cool as shit.  I feel like I fit right in around here....  and I really enjoy reading all (MOST) of your educating posts!  thanks!!


----------



## Bellabee

found this site when i googled marijuana withdrawal symptoms. it's nice to know others are going through the same.


----------



## Chronik Fatigue

I was looking for the K-Mart site...


----------



## Curran!

~Pillreports~

That site totally kicks ass


----------



## anorexorcist

bluelight was mentioned a few times on a nexopia drug forum so I decided to check it out :]


----------



## lilczey

pillreports.....these 2 sites have given my life purpose


----------



## elmagico

i dont remember ja ja ja.
it is true, with all the meds i am taking how can i know
but im glad i did


----------



## New

well, we're glad to have you. Now post more. You'll thank yourself later.


----------



## Epic_Epidemic

Been lookin around the site for about 2 years now (just never able to register because of IP restrictions).
But I think BL was linked to from some psychedelic research article.


----------



## ThePixies

I've been reading Bluelight for years and years now, so honestly have no idea what first brought me here i'm afraid !

A.


----------



## JB

I joined pillreports in early 2000 and then through there eventualy found  bluelight. The rest is history.

I was so green in comparison to now, I've learnt a hell of a lot on here.


----------



## JTG123

I think i came up on this forum while gathering info on some opiates


----------



## Skyedancer

Wow, I'm suprised that no one else has said Livejournal!  They mention this site all the time in the "chemical whores" community, lol.  I've lurked for awhile looking up info, but just this week decided to take the plunge and join up  I look foward to making new friends and learning more about the drugs that hold me so tightly in their arms...


----------



## wibble

I have a friend who goes on here, but found the link off pillreports.


----------



## felix

Johny Boy said:
			
		

> I joined pillreports in early 2000 and then through there eventualy found  bluelight. The rest is history.
> 
> I was so green in comparison to now, I've learnt a hell of a lot on here.


http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=838391&postcount=29


Johny Boy - 23-11-2000 said:


> [/URL]Name : Johny Boy
> Real Name: John (duh)
> Sex: Male
> *Age: 18 (1983)*
> Location: London
> Favourite clubs: Raindance, One Nation, Fridge, Mass, and some comershal clubs if im just going to get pissed and pull
> When was 1st pill dropped? Summer 1999
> What was the 1st pill? Turbo Mitzi
> How many you done since then? god knows 100+, 200+
> How many you do in a night out? 2-3
> Favourite pills? Red Hexagon (only had once)
> Any chance of giving them up? Not yet but they are losseing there magic


ahhh... johny boy the n00b. bless!   :D


----------



## Malmoesoldier

i found it on google


----------



## Malmoesoldier

the best forum for drugs


----------



## RANDOMNAME1

erowid + i googled teva oxycontin abuse.


----------



## OctoberMoon

someone gave me a little yellow pill..I typed the info on the pill into google..and it took me to the dark side where it told all about that type of pill..and I got lost in the posts and keep coming back...


----------



## bul-bul-ogly

I would like to learn English. And i have searched in Google and found this site.


----------



## x602-NyteFall

I do believe I was on Totse when I stumbled upon a link to bluelight. ​


----------



## sperritt

Found site while looking for reports or pics on the score i may or may not know about location of random area of spot where the little party mixed up round friend that gets me randy might be, depending on who is asking.Sorry paranoid of fuzzy aliens with nazi styled suits with set amount of pieces of flare "office space" duh.


----------



## nickeldick

i voted for erowid because i frequently visit there.. but i think someone on opiophile referred me to here longtime lurker though.


----------



## mike_

internet


----------



## kaskii

pillreports


----------



## Rapid Fire

*Whats up*

I found this site through google. Just surfin bout some dxm questions I had and I found bluelight


----------



## akhaldan

via pillreports by searching yahoo for something...can't remember exactly what I was searching for...it might have been "where MDMA is legal" and sadly I found the answer is "nowhere" or "nowhere you would ever want to be"


----------



## tekseven

i was looking for a way to purify e's from contaminants, did a search on google and low and behold, here i am..


----------



## fernadelic

i had been hearing about bluelight from a friend for a fair while, but only joined recently as my curiosity about others experiences heightened.


----------



## New

Glad to hear. Welcome.:D


----------



## PortlandOR

Was doing a search on cold water extraction process...woohoo... found it!


----------



## MinneapolisAcid

I was sitting with a pal trippin on 2c-b and he pulled up this site.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Found this site in 2003 through overgrow.com and registered under the name Exodi (my moniker at OG and now at PG), found all the talk of addiction and withdrawals in Other Drugs rather depressing and mistook that vibe for that of the whole site... promptly unregistered lol.  Came back in 05 and here I am.


----------



## fizzle

^Glad you decided to come back :D I thoroughly enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## uNhoLeee

run while you still can


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> ^Glad you decided to come back :D I thoroughly enjoy reading your posts.



Heh, thanks and same to ya.


----------



## Living Asylum

My Doc had prescribed me Lyrica, so I went to google to check it out. The first viable source was you guys. I'm glad I'm here!!


----------



## Neviar

Googled "red dawn" because I wanted a safer alternative to X (my friend said she's not the same ever since) and I found a post about it and a community with knowledge, so I registered.


----------



## Suckafish

Hey everybody.

I've known bout BL for a long time. I've been a member of Dancsafe for 7 years and have modded the depressants forum there for about 2 years.

Just figured it was time to start an account here.


----------



## papa

I found this site while searching the web for poppy seeds


----------



## jaymz75

I've actually been to this site several times. Just haven't signed up until now. This seems to be a well informed site without a bunch of dis-information.


----------



## decontructionist

jaymz75 said:
			
		

> I've actually been to this site several times. Just haven't signed up until now. This seems to be a well informed site without a bunch of dis-information.



I'm the same. I had spent quite a lot of time reading this site with much fascination, until something came up that I had an insatiable desire to comment on, so I signed up. Not sure whether it was a good idea or not. I'm loving the discussions that I have had thus far, but this site is a little bit close to home for me.


----------



## LoveStopsDeath

My friend wanted to try some rivea corymbosa seeds.cwe etc...so i started browsing for info..and i found this informative and helpfull site.been keeping an eye on it ever since..and registered the other day..so..HI! 8)


----------



## QMP3T

SWIM, is a newbie in E & SWIM really liked the experience and trying to find infos bout E. 
SWIM got the link from a friend, when SWIM told him bout the first experience


----------



## entropy90

I was looking for articles on CWE and I found heaven, its so awesome how shit works out.


----------



## obomobo

I found it by googling online pharmacy + no prescription. And here I am


----------



## Scouse

I was asking people on either squatjuice or partyvibe if sniffer dogs can smell LSD? somebody refered me to a thread they'd read on here. I still don't have an an answer I can be certain on but there's alot of interesting discussion on this board so i decided to join and here I am...
Hello!


----------



## TheAK

I found the Pharm first then discovered the light.  It all began with a rumor of Chemical Mushrooms and Legal Ecstasy...


----------



## xXBrowNXSugaRXx

im a regular experiance and drug reader at erowid.org and it showed me the light


----------



## CLock

I'm surprised at the amount of people finding this site through google, just on the off-chance. As for me, I've visited a couple of times earlier this year but only thought to sign up yesterday after reading a load of material about acid. So you could say that curiosity brought me here.


----------



## zootjustzoot

my parents dropped my boyfriend and I off at their 'cabin' in northern PA with no car to help us kick dope. Being 30 miles away from the nearest stoplight, we have straightened out but are bored shitless.  He is always on this site, so I looked at it and thought it looked pretty cool, so I signed up


----------



## karma`

I found it when I was trying to find information on codeine I think. I'm fairly sure somebody linked to bluelight on another forum and I found the site intriguing, so I started browsing. 

I've only just got up the courage to start posting haha.


----------



## Lviv

Googled this site after reading about someone talking about this place on drugs-forum.co.uk


I like this place so far.


----------



## FeistyGirl

My Boyfriend is actually on this site a lot. I thought it looked like fun. His name is Phan on here.


----------



## BlueZRX

I think I saw it listed on a buyers forum.

Much more interesting though.


----------



## SWlM

Found a great thread here through google about potentiating opioids, was hooked after that, been lurking for a while but i just signed up


----------



## acey

*google search on...*

benzos!


----------



## Cornishman

Lejunks genius thread on purification......


----------



## StonerPrincess

I googled drug testing, was trying to find information on duration of drugs in body for my monthly po visit.  found this site which lead me to erowid.  i love both and have been lurking since 2006.  finally signed up.


----------



## Bonnie Brae

opiophile.org


----------



## slides

second here, benzo search in google


----------



## scubagirl200

i came across this website from pillreports.com


----------



## amongthesleep

My old roommate, had gone to this forum or my computer
i had also seen him use it as a reference many times
i stopped trusting him and wanted to do my own research to make a long story of betrayal short
and i have questions


----------



## artaxerxes

*opiophile.org*

opiophile.org. Great site for us opieheads.


----------



## timotrio

*I use a search engine machine copernic*

copernic.com-safe and free-kinda like dogpile


----------



## ramblingman

*I was looking for info on a crap scale*

Hah,  I found this site totally unrelated to what it's about,  I was searching for info on a piece of doody scale that I had bought and you guys popped up high on the list

Searched for American Weigh Gemini Scale Crap Sucks and the scales post came up #4  :D


----------



## Neo Incapacitator

I googled "Drug forums" and bluelight was the second result that came up.


----------



## jts666

found this place through pillreports.com ages ago. only just singed up.


----------



## Moviestar5

I found it on totse.com.


----------



## cao

a friend of mine told me about it


----------



## sdct1001

my boyfriend lilczey has been raving * with lights * about this site for sooooooo long now i had to join plus i think its pretty cool and people


----------



## LoxQuasar

from the bf trip.more


----------



## 420sublime420

*DRUG-FORUMS* its a really reliable site


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

was on pill reports.com trying to find some decent information about harm reduction.......


----------



## artaxerxes

opiophile.org
lurked then signed up


----------



## AtlBOY

I found the site completely accidentally, while looking for a neon blue light.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Word of mouth. Pretty boring. I was discussing finding out what sort of pills were going around Perth and a friend of mine said "have you ever used Pillreports?" To which I responded, "yes and I can't stand the new site." He promptly directed me here. I joined last night


----------



## Keseyman05

I was directed here by a friend trying to get some info on shrooms in Melbourne, also going to Amsterdam in 2 weeks so looking for info on LSD in the Dam


----------



## The Gypsy

I think I was searching for info about festivals in my area and this site came up.


----------



## ghcheech

a friend of mine i met at college who also loves to roll mentioned it to me while we were planning to trip together


----------



## bupropion

I did a search on Benzedrex.


----------



## anonymous1419

Saw bluelight in a link from a personal experience story on Erowid.


----------



## giger

I put in an amphetamine search and one of the results led me here.


----------



## Daedalus705

a buddy showed me the meth-psychosis stories thread a long time ago and I laughed my ass off at PhreeX's posts. I've been lurking since then but only started posting the other day.


----------



## S.M.F.G

*how did i find this site?mmmm*

funny enough i was just doing some research and googled a certain topic and this place had what i was looking 4 , stoked 2 have found it am familiar with errowid site  first time comlete noob forum person so pls bare wit me peole or poke me in the right direction with a stick


----------



## whatme worry?

I spent 4 months going through erowid until i stumbled onto here and spent the next 10 months going through the forums for any answers. I ended up joining yesterday


----------



## lolwtfgimix

i have heard of this site from the forum, Genmay. also through word of mouth


----------



## kenzboard

Found it through Erowid.org.  Mainly because everytime my friends and I discuss a possible PartE (cough, party)....I get all stoked and have this outrageous desire to wanna read how other people react/feel during their 'adventures,' because it only makes me more excited.

And who doesn't enjoy anticipation of a fun partE (cough, party)....?!

Yes, being sober is nice too.  We like being sober, yes.  However, when you wanna celebrate, you gotta go nUtZ!


----------



## mainline

I learned from erowid!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## congahands

I take Adderall for ADD, and just went through the dreaded Barr to Corepharma switch. So I googled Adderall Barr Corepharma.


----------



## benzoheadplus44

I am a member on Drugs Plaza forums and Xcdium (sp? sorry if I spelled that wrong man) a mod on that forum talked about bluelight a lot. I've been around here for 3 years but never signed up until recently. I was around here A LOT too... So I'm a newbie but not, at the same time I use a lot of BL's info for usage and stuff and they've been the most reliable. How else did I get an RX for certain things that help me out? BL.
Thanks.


----------



## ibewuzi

found this site by one of my favorite forums .... everyonedoesit.com


----------



## AuraithX

pillreports.com when I was trying to find out what was in a pill that put me in the hospital


----------



## semicoloncancer

From a friend, but erowid helped too


----------



## Hillbilly Dan

My buddy and fellow bluelighter zerograv


----------



## ZenMasterDrew

One of my friends that I have known for like 5 or 6 years told me to join this site. She kept going on about how cool and knowledgeable  peopel are here and how I would right in and enjoy it. I guess time will tell to see if she was right!


----------



## fizzle

^I hope it turns out well!


----------



## VerbalTruist

I guess we know who the friend is.

OH SH--!


----------



## fizzle

^ liar, you do not!


----------



## Ghost_of_Caress

Don't let the "greenlighter" designation under my name fool you.  I've been around on & off for over 8 years.  I have been away & now return to find that I couldn't be CARESS anymore...yikes.  I'm only a ghost of the bluelighter I used to be...hence the new moniker.

I found Bluelight while chatting with a friend at Shampoo in Philly...a long time ago.

Btw, the new Bluelight looks awesome...even though I don't see many oldheads here anymore...boo.


----------



## djpauly

i found this site while searching for the conversion of opium to morphine.i love kitchen chemistry... and that one girls titties in the pics gallery. born in brooklyn, been in florida 10 years and it sucks!


----------



## dr-ripple

a friend . .  I was interested and willing to learn . .


----------



## savingJenniB

Was posting on drug-forum and could not find anything about an old amphetamine "diet pill" that my mother used to take (and I would kipe) Pruludin~ awesome stuff wish it was still around.  Nothing in DF search engine- so I googled and found Bluelight.  Just one little thread ~ called something like "antique speed" ~ amusing enough ~ some young man found a couple of pills in an old lady's medicine cabinet wanted some info before swallowing.    

Couldn't help but notice that Bluelight set up very similar to DF (without all the swimming ~ heh! heh!)   Also couldn't help noticing that Drug Forum never mentions Bluelight and Bluelight never mentions DF.

So what's with it?  Are your mortal enemies?  Or secret lovers?
  Two fractions of a bad breakup??
Or renegade /banned DF members???
Couldn't help but notice that both of these sites operation out of the Netherlands???????????????????????
My mind is reeling with conspiracy theories!!!
Or actually the same site operating in parallel universes???????


----------



## felix

*Also couldn't help noticing that Drug Forum never mentions Bluelight and Bluelight never mentions DF.*

d-f is mentioned now and again on bluelight. we have no problem with that, but for some reason they seem to. my theory is that they are insecure and worry about losing members to us. i once posted a link to bluelight on there and i got a warning for it.  

*So what's with it?  Are your mortal enemies?  Or secret lovers?
  Two fractions of a bad breakup??
Or renegade /banned DF members???*

i don't think there is any historical link between the two. many people are members of both sites. 

and bluelight doesn't have any enemies.  

*Couldn't help but notice that both of these sites operation out of the Netherlands???????????????????????
My mind is reeling with conspiracy theories!!!
Or actually the same site operating in parallel universes??????? *

definitely not the same site. :D

i suspect the netherlands is just a safe place to host a site like this, that's all.


----------



## fizzle

^Obviously felix is part of the conspiricy


----------



## Spec87

www.dhpforum.nl

Dutch psychonauts forum.


----------



## LoJO_7

My boyfriend showed me this site


----------



## fizzle

^Mine too!


----------



## Kimek

I was posting a few comments about ecstasy on shroomery when someone directed me to BL since I couldn't get enough responds back then. My intention here is to get as much info on MDMA as possible and possibly some weird stuff to do while rolling.


----------



## EarlGrayUK

I found BL clicking on a link on another (german) board called "Land of Dreams" (translated to English of course).


----------



## DeepSearchin'

My friend (UID:devnull) used to speak of this site back in '99-00.  I was thinking about him the other day and looked for some of his old posts.  And then the posts regarding why BL switched from *.nu to *.ru.

Sadly, he was killed in an accident in Aug 06.  Drunk and photographing trains, got ran over.


----------



## nodysojourner

Google...researching "freebase" and "crack cocaine".  It took awhile to find though.


----------



## mramell

It always amazes me how many people are searching ON LINE for somewhere to buy illegal drugs. Has it ever occurred to anyone the ONLY place to buy illegal drugs is to find a cop on duty, tap him or her on the shoulder and tell them to put the cuffs on you right then and there? "Please lock me up...not for anything I actually did, but lock me up for *criminal stupidity*." That really ought to be a charge that can stick..The penalty: Burning at the stake.
Here's a clue.... don't buy illegal drugs from total strangers you can't even see as they laugh their asses off at you or as they laugh as they lock you up... duh.... It isn't as if you can tell your credit card company: That asswipe ripped me off for my dope.. I paid good money and all I got was a piece of toilet paper. (If you're utterly and absolutely lucky as hell to even get ANYTHING back whatsoever.)
Oh yeah, I was looking for a place to buy illegal drugs... NOT! I just totally stumbled upon this site through a blind link.
I do have to admit though that back when I was still using I did get some people to send me their own drugs through the mail, but that was after I knew them quite some time. So it isn't as if you're going to just log in and someone will send you anything just because you're a nice person or because they trust you or feel sorry for you. That takes time and you have to build a relationship over an extended period. It certainly isn't something you can hit on a search engine..Is it? *Or am I living *in a fantasy land?


----------



## mramell

Sorry about the subject change..It was on my mind..
Anyway, about those evil competitors... I've worked on several 'drug sites' over the years, mostly methadone sites where there are people who seem to think that every other site except their own is the ONLY site that can possibly be telling the truth about anything whatsoever. It's as if every other 'drug related' site is just out there to put out falsehoods and lies about various drugs or behaviors just for the sole purpose of stealing their readers. Of course nothing can be further from the truth, but I think it boils down to paranoia and yes, even petty jealousy. God forbid you find another site in the least bit interesting!
I've had people go so far as to publish sites to plaster my name all over the place telling people how I indulge in underage sex with kids and even animals just so nobody would read whatever it was that I had to say. Why people think this way is beyond me, but they do it so I have completely given up on the notion that I can in any way be of assistance to anyone out there through my own web site(s). I just won't do it anymore even though I do have quite a bit of knowledge of how to work on web sites and I think I have a lot to say, but my name will no longer be fodder for someone elses evil nonsense.
I wish both sites well, but will NEVER be part of the pettiness that so many partake in..so and so said this over there on that site... well BAN THEM and GOD Damned them for so much as even thinking about leaving a link. ... Silly isn't it?

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## BrickHouse

true story:

I was researching a former Special Forces group known as "Bluelight".  As it was super-secret I couldn't find anything about it.  I typed in "bluelight" in Google and this was the first thing that came up.  

Ironically I get high, pop pills, etc. and had no idea what this was.  Lo and behold I have been here ever since!  1 whole month......heh.


----------



## n4vys3a7

dont really remember, but i think it was from erowid when i was researching ecstasy hah


----------



## bradoi

Well, searching for most any interesting abbreviation, especially if it has a number in it, pretty much always displays several hits in bluelight


----------



## Mdoobs

Been gleaning info from this site for a long time.... It actually helped me through med school.


----------



## El Patron

*How I found bluelight*

yeah, i think I found it through google or whatever, probly researching something or looking up a pill. I always check something out if its the first time I'm taking it. Btw, do only new threads count towards bluelighter status or do replies count as well?

El Patron


----------



## El Patron

i think i just answered my own question

El Patron


----------



## Slay

El Patron said:
			
		

> yeah, i think I found it through google or whatever, probly researching something or looking up a pill. I always check something out if its the first time I'm taking it. Btw, do only new threads count towards bluelighter status or do replies count as well?
> 
> El Patron



replies count as well


----------



## Strangeness

I really want to say that I stumbled upon it one day through a wikipedia article, but it's been such a long while since I began lurking that I can't say for certain. Could've been shroomery.

Who knows.


----------



## AgentSquish

I personally found this site through like 3 or 4 links. 

One day I was bored and decided to look on YouTube for videos of people rolling. Then I came across RollingMovie. I checked out www.rollingmovie.com and from there I checked out a number of links. 

I found Pillreports.com From PillReports I found bluelight! IMO and I'm not kissing ass at all, this is the best online community I have ever been apart of.


----------



## puck35

I was researching Quaaludes and somehow ended up here.


----------



## Slay

^^ i'm curious if methaqualone is legal or not where you live?


----------



## puck35

Slay said:
			
		

> ^^ i'm curious if methaqualone is legal or not where you live?



erowid says 


> Methaqualone is Schedule III in Canada meaning it requires a prescription or license to legally possess.



but I'm pretty sure that even if it is _technically _legal, it's nevertheless not available here. 

We can buy Tylenol 1s and codeine cough syrup OTC, but we still need a prescription for naproxen (Aleve). Go figure.


----------



## Slay

western countries and their stupid drug laws


----------



## puck35

Slay said:
			
		

> western countries and their stupid drug laws



Apparently methaqualone is still available (and a problem) in South Africa. Drug tourism...? 

But seriously, I have to 'lude out at least once (or twice, or thrice...) before I die. Sometimes I'll take a bunch of temazepam, smoke some mellow bud, and wonder if the buzz I get going feels anything like methaqualone, but from what I've read, nothing can quite compare.

Anyway, I have enough trouble getting my hands on plain old weed, let alone highly illegal pharms.


----------



## d-phex

Overgrow.


----------



## wideI

puck35 said:
			
		

> erowid says
> 
> 
> but I'm pretty sure that even if it is _technically _legal, it's nevertheless not available here.
> 
> We can buy Tylenol 1s and codeine cough syrup OTC, but we still need a prescription for naproxen (Aleve). Go figure.



Ya..I'm with u on the Canada thing...don't we wish it were as easy as ordering it up on-line.. hahaha   I guess you can't get 'everything' on ebay


----------



## harley89

Word of mouth, in about 2003? maybe later, but have been a major lurker ever since.


----------



## Vladir

google


----------



## StayinAwake

I found this site researching CWE.


----------



## Onoe

Looking for an anal administration tutorial for MDMA.


----------



## Damien

Give me a call, I will help you out. lol


----------



## Onoe

I was posting how I came across the website, which is when I was looking for a tut on MDMA adminstration.

Im good though, thanks for the offer.


----------



## Damien

I'm here to help. :D


----------



## MayDayMightyAttic

searching for ways to extract dihydrocodeine from paracetamol


----------



## tigerlilygirl

I found it looking up stuff on H.....


----------



## neverstop

from the official "Rolling, the movie" website


----------



## kingstonz

i had heard about it on a few other forums (psy-forum.co.uk, and squatjuice.com) but i didn't actually come and have a look until a friend suggested it as the only place to get decent info on 4-aco-DMT.

Just joined the other day in fact, and haven't started posting until today.


----------



## Junction

I found bluelight to read about some of the negative effects stranger batches of cocaine can have.


----------



## dolls2diamonds

I like to read forums, so did a google search for opiate forums and here I am. The only place so far that I have actually stayed with though, I like it here. I can always find some thread that I can relate to when I click on Todays Posts.


----------



## dnaenterprises1@ya

I came looking for codeine, heroin and pills info. I've found my net heaven here. I love this place and i'll be here lots more....


----------



## Snowblinded

I was doing a Google search for better techniques for getting cocaine unclogged from your nose.


----------



## AmorRoark

From friends - Nietzche and justsomeguy


----------



## MistynLisa

I was googling Shooting up liquid methadone and this site came up I was completely hooked since then , that was 3 days ago!


----------



## stonedandrolling89

I was looking for an opiate/opioid potentiation chart, and after finding that at Bluelight, I was definitely intrigued. After putzing around for a while and just visiting the site, I finally decide to join the Bluelight family...oh, and how appropriate this is a thread for greenlighters, for this is my last post as a greenlighter. Wamp wamp.


----------



## dezyna

Having a lifelong interest in opiates (more years than I care to say) and having experimented at one time or another with almost everything else you could name;  I was doing some search which lead me to poppies, and the poppy search led me to you.   I am OH SO GLAD to have found you.

At last, a forum for people like me, with info that is so interesting, and informative.    I've learned so much in the two days since I found you.  

Thank you Bluelight.


----------



## dankassheadies

i would occasionally get sent links to this site for info from people on waytoomany's forum


----------



## Erothyme

While I've run into this site on various occasions via the Shroomery and Erowid and likely other places, I have most frequently ended up here by searching for information on various combinations.


----------



## Marijuanster

found through word of mouth and i might have seen something on pillreports as well


----------



## yeell

pillreports


----------



## ddbud

google.


----------



## Live&Learn

I ran into this site around 3 years ago, but I decided I wanted to join a site more specifically focused on cannabis. Turns out the site I joined 3 years ago is more geared toward herbal alternatives. So I've become knowledgeable on both subjects. I joined here knowing that this site is more focused on other drugs.


----------



## Jobo

I found it when I was googling something and came across the pamphlet contest and then started looking around the other threads


----------



## noshead

found it from google.


----------



## lipstiklauren

found it googling 'cutters'......still not sure just what I stumbled upon, but is very, very unique


----------



## NoExpert

*My bluelight discovery..*

I was doing a google search for a couple substances that I'd never heard of (mdpv, methcathinone), and this site kept coming up as one of the sources for info. That was about 2 weeks ago, but I just joined up the other day.


----------



## Don Luigi

I've never seen this thread before. Posts from it always used to come up in google when I was researching things and one day I just decided to join because I was alone with a bag of speed and needed people to slabber to :D 

Tis' the only thing I can thank speed for :D


----------



## ooptea

searched for a way to test blow for strength on google and here i am


----------



## Bodgie

*peer pressure *

First found out about this site through my other half, rm2x.   Then on Saturday night the minx that is zephyr pretty much bribed me with sweets to join.


----------



## dread

accidentally.


----------



## thesearentmyhands

On Youtube.  God that sounds like a crap way to find out about anything.  But after a relatively new experience to...well...everything just random searching on the internet found out some various youtube videos supposedly educating the 'masses' about the effects of various substances.

Amongst the usual moronic comments on the video someone said "wer can 1 get sum mdma???111a!?" and someone said bluelight.ru.  Curiosity made me click on it.  I had no idea what it would actually be (probably some kind of trojan maybe) but as it happens, it was some fairly rational discussion about such things.  Yeah.


----------



## sparr0w

i *think* i was looking up codeine extractions.


----------



## kkaisu

I was researching Opana ER.  Which then resulted in one month presription gone in 2 weeks....lol. But it was fun. Back to the hydros.


----------



## MeTheUser

Researching "Fun things to do on meth" through google.


----------



## pearly.bubble

i actually stumbled across it when i typed in "is intervention fake" as i often think it is and was looking for some other ideas about it, and there is a few postings on here which i like... its an awesome site, i could literally read for hours!


----------



## gem1n167

referred here from one of my moderator friends


----------



## whattheheckaz

Heard about this place from the Hippy.com forums.


----------



## Kafka

It was a long time ago but if I recall, I came across this website by pure chance during one of my many late night vicodin/nyquil-fueled-anything opiate related google sessions. Now I have late night heroin/nyquil-fueled-anything drug/non-drug related bluelight sessions. Good times.


----------



## LiLc

wow a while back when I was looking at pillreports.com


----------



## buckle

*spice-gold brought me closer to the blue-light*

i found this forum by looking for information on spice-gold which i just got given a free sample of from my local head-shop. Its the only place of sanity left to shop in my town-- now a bleak cultural desert, stuffed full of commercial chainstores and unstimulating junk!.... right there -- that's the real mass addiction that has suckered the wurld!


----------



## beroshy

A friend told me about this site..that i should take a look, lots of useful infos..blabla..bla..if i have 1$ each time i've heard this i would be rich today. But i was positively surprised and decided to register. Now i'm happy to count BL in my favorites bookmarks.


----------



## WILDSTRAWBERRIES

Chronik Fatigue said:
			
		

> I was looking for the K-Mart site...



LOL

Try going to bluelight.com..

Cant believe no one else loled


----------



## coelophysis

I have no idea anymore lol. I'm sure it had to have been through google though.


----------



## redacted

> Originally Posted by Chronik Fatigue
> I was looking for the K-Mart site...



hehe....yeah, that was pretty good 

Found the site through desperate, sleepless, sweat-soaked w/d googling.


----------



## PopTSom

I can't remember.  Too many brain cells are no longer active.


----------



## d-brock

I found this site googling a combination of certain drugs, if it would be good or dangerous. I know quite a bit about drugs and I wouldn't put my life on the line for something I read on google..lol  Just wanted to see what other people had to say. Anyways that brought me here and then I became a member, this place kicks ass. Better than the shroomery, there are too many asso's there. I've been through some forums here alot of respect and no flaming (that I know of)..


----------



## RitalinGurrrl

Was a regular on here about eight to six years ago.... what ever happened to bluelight chat????


----------



## dropacidrain

Found you guys through pillreports


----------



## turtlefromla

*hello*

just transfered from pillreports.com and so far i like the variety of the different threads and i like to read about ppl's experiences so hit me up and tell my about your rolls.i myself have rolled over 100 times at various raves and clubs in L.A.  

PLUR


----------



## nuro

Was looking for information on a particular LSD blotter sheet. Google pointed me here after quite a while of tedious searching

I liked the quantity & quality of information here, so I joined (=


----------



## taco2t

I'm not completely sure how I landed here. I voted that it was through pillreports, but it could have been erowid. There are so many informative sights out there, and aparently all roads lead to Rome.


----------



## taft2000

Goooooogleeeeee!


----------



## mala_vida

google: hydromorphone + snort...


----------



## J@germe1ster

I was looking up info on H and found this great site


----------



## tocqueville1001

A link from pillreports.com


----------



## Avocado

A buddy of mine has a blue t-shirt that says "Bluelight.ru", and when I asked him about it, I found you all


----------



## Harl124

*Looking For Kremueler!*

Was trying to find info on a track by "Kremueler" was recently introduced to it by a friend and this site contained a thread that mentioned him/her/them, still dont know as i haven't moved past this site yet,      LOL


----------



## jezushmfchrist

Word of mouth.. more like word of post.. a while back i heard about it on another forum and have lurked for some time.. now just deciding to actually register


----------



## ControlFreak

trying to find out how to manufacture mdma - search google


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Ran out off my trusty 30/500 co-codamols, and had to do some improv with the 8/500 ones, and came across this site whilst searching for cold water extraction stuff.


----------



## jen-X

I'm pretty sure I found it through Erowid.   I used pillreports a lot back then though, so maybe I found pillreports though Erowid and BL through pillreports.


----------



## Doped

I've been reading the forums for a good 7 months now. Don't post much, because most of my questions or comments have already been answered or said. I found the site through some friends (Tr!p and Comrade Tr!p).


----------



## keygen

dancesafe


----------



## Phillypod

I found this site when I first moved to In, w/ding from opiate use....specifically Suboxone, completely miserable, trying to figure out a way to obtain some kind of opiates legally. I found information on Kratom here and gave it a shot. helped, but slightly. 

Anyway, just googling things like poppy pod tea brought me to this site. In fact I read the entire mega thread LOL! Getting ready to try it, hope its good! 

Anyway, yea, just sitting around being miserable trying to find SOMETHING.....ANYTHING on the net to help out. This place did the trick! Thanx!


----------



## AlcoPop

CbRoXiDe said:
			
		

> Ran out off my trusty 30/500 co-codamols, and had to do some improv with the 8/500 ones, and came across this site whilst searching for cold water extraction stuff.



Similar but different - I'm hooked on alcohol and I use weed as a substitute. Run out of weed so the choices are coco's (30/500) or a bottle of wine.

Read everything here on CWE and even though I only take them in pairs I didn't want the APAP that comes with so a couple of pills in a glass of chilled water - filtered through a tea-towel just warms my cheeks with a subtle but definite buzz, (no slow release), just enough to keep the alcohol cravings at bay.

Tastes like shit, but is all I need to get by and doesn't do me too much harm, so thanks for all the info.

AlcoPop


----------



## ShineCrazyDiamond

Even though I just joined I have been reading this site for so long I forget exactly how I stumbled across it. I believe I did a google search on "Heroin" and it was listed in the results. Once I stated reading I never left :D


----------



## Swift Serenity

i was on drugs-forums.co.uk and then i saw a link to this site. plus my privileges were cut off.. those little bitches!


----------



## jackie jones

i found bluelight through a very good (yet closed)  opioid forum: opiophile.org bluelight is the best psychoactive site i've found. even trumps erowid.


----------



## Benshaman

I found out about this site from one of its members at last year's Gathering of the Vibes


----------



## Bomboclat

i know im not a greenlighter but i found out through pillreports


----------



## mr.dopeman

drugs forum uk.


----------



## e-mancipated

*how i found bl*

i think it mustve been the pill reports8)


----------



## ethnorobot

*hi I'm new*

just joined, have known this forum for a long time but had sort of forgotten about it, but that should change now.
great work folks keep it up this is a very important place in the internet and should be and stay accessible to everyone!!!


----------



## R2DAOB

I got here from a Google search on Anabolic steroid info


----------



## den3ial

Found this site a few years back when I first started my research into various substances and chemicals.


----------



## smugfeline

I couldn't remember which of the anit-nausea meds I've taken was a "kicker" for opiates; some are agonists and some are antagonists. From my research it does appear that phenergen potentiates the opiate effects as well as providing nausea relief & because of its antihistimine properties it can alleviate if not downright eliminate the "itchies" induced by opiates. This was the fourth of fifth site I clicked on and decided to join as the info is either useful or so offbase it's amusing.


----------



## tribalDJ

google for drug forums


----------



## JoFace

pillreports + bluelight = awesome


----------



## barry351

*barry351 how found bl*

was looking up war on drugs trying to get info to help me with enormous task of getting a methadone clinic in the town i ufortunately am stuck in,and then I get phrozens great article and copied it planning on making many more to hand to doctors and friends wish I could get his article in news paper here , bellingham washington any one that can give me advice I would appt. it thanks man barry351.


----------



## HofmannBlotter

From a french board


----------



## Icyfrost

I was looking for info on contraindications with ecstasy and people kept shitting on me for asking. They all kept telling me to go to rehab and not take the risk. Finally someone suggested I check out this site so I don't get ripped on. That was a long time ago though so I don't remember where or when I found out about this place, just the how.


----------



## Help?!?!

I believe I was bored a few years back when in my high schools library so I decided to research some drugs I was going to be using soon and I randomly stumbled into bluelight while searching.


----------



## The Young Geezer

I was 18 and had been reading erowid for awhile, I got some Ketamine and I dunno how I ended up here, oh yeah I was in this teenage stoner forum Yahooka, and I was starting to do a lot of pharmaceuticals and I was being called a junkie and such and they suggested me that if I was gonna take the ¨hard drugs¨ road I'd better write in Bluelight....lurked fopr a while, then joined, moved to Europe in 2002 for a while and got loads of new drugs to try and became addicted to bluelight.....over the years I've met dozens of bluelighters from all over the world and I was just as addicted to the whole Other Drugs and Gallery thing than the drug themselves...too bad my old gallery got deleted


----------



## Noodle

I was prompted to move over here from The Clearing House in 1999 by *w*.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I voted Google, but I was also referred here by the owner of a different forum regarding drugs.  I didn't know what bluelight was until I found it via google though.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Bump!!


----------



## General joy

I have always checked into the forums for many many years and finally I decided to join. I think it's really great that there is a place for harm reduction and where people can share their experiences.


----------



## theimp

It was after discovering Mephedrone and Methylone and doing searches for more information.


----------



## captainbackfire

I got incredibly sick of drugs forum concerning having to wade through the "swim/swiy/my aunt petunia's one-eyed purple people eater" etc. bullshit everytime i wanted to read a thread.


----------



## Decay

Was reading about Carl williams etc melbourne gang wars and found on google a thread discussing what Carl's pills were like lol, clicked to enter, and found this crazy world. its good though, makes you feel less alone when you are constantly battling your mind...


----------



## BabyGurl3171

I went to Google to see if I had gotten "lucky" with my Xanax script and this site came up and peaked my interest. I've been reading here for about 6 months or so and finally decided to join in


----------



## godsgift

i was searching info about gene splicing marijuana and hops and i stumbled upon this wonderful site. happy to know im not alone in this sad game we call life. thank you to everyone who made all this possible. keep up the great work!


----------



## Baby Woodrose

have been looking at threads on here since the early days of 4-MMC - now that has been banned due to the ridiculous media hype and pressures - I am curious about the latest wave of RC's


----------



## herReeper

Slay said:


> Who told you about this site? Where you heard BL? A friend tell you, or you just found it when surffin etc etc. Please, tell about it.
> (i think they did a thread like this on another board sometime ago but not sure) - heyy bluelighters, you can post your stories as well.
> peace



i had a BLAST of a weekend...that ended 4 fuckin days ago....except the fun never really ended, maybe someone should tell "herreeper" that the "shows over",  the weekend is looong fuckin gone
ahhh fuc, I GIVE A WHOLE NEW MEANING TO "weekend warrior"....ya , starts with a weekend, and lasts 4 a week


----------



## wedelglass

google led me to a couple of useful threads on security at concerts. Didn't end up mattering - we couldn't get anything, and there was no security. Saw the Prodigy, was sober. Still rocked.


----------



## JayR

Erowid, Google, other forums... I lurked around for a few months, and I finally decided to give in yesterday.


----------



## Snugg

I know I'm not a green-lighter anymore, but...


...This site was mentioned on another forum I visit, so I decided to come and check it out. I lurked for awhile, before ever joining or posting, though.


----------



## Neofate

Actually , iirc, found this forum using Yahoo.com as my search engine back in the day and was looking up something drug related.  I remember when I first clicked the link and found this gem of a site.. I was immediately engrossed in how large and how populated it was.  Drugs are and always will be a popular topic -- from recreation to medication and all between,.. So no wonder Bluelight is so popular.


----------



## KingdomCome

Yeah this place is mentioned alot, I don't think I remember where I redirected from.


----------



## RobCards24

Google


----------



## piewackette

wish I found this site before my bluelite went black.


----------



## DarthGanja

*Hello fellow stoners*

Hello all. 

I found this site by typing "why does
my marijuana taste like cat piss" into Google.


----------



## lovelykefyre

*I heard about bluelight...*

I heard about bluelight from one of my best friends. He used the site for references on pills, mainly opiates. We would come to check out dosages. I am brand spanking new but, I have been reading through his account for 3 years now. I have found this useful, amusing and entertaining so, I thought I would sign up and see where it takes me.8)


----------



## bludolphinz

totally didnt see google on that list but yea i googled a way to make my pill hit harder and this was the first link that popped up


----------



## Digital*Recluse

I used to go out with a guy who used this site. His name now eludes me, shamefully.


----------



## MaW

word of mouth

from people on the internetz


----------



## voxmystic

google.  doing research on research chems.


----------



## when in rome

Google... forget what I typed in exactly but this site has definitely been helpful. Good find


----------



## mgrey707

Google you ole son of a bitch!


----------



## tinyturtle92

Erowid, Pillreports. Been browsing here for a little while, just decided to join, so much useful stuff on here! =]


----------



## stillsmiling

I googled a legal question and it was the second site to come up


----------



## mina

It has been some time since i found BL. I was searching something opiate related with google and ended up here  After that, i came here often just to read. But i finally signed up recently.


----------



## theglorygirl

Hello. I'm Cimmy. I am the child of addicts, of all types. I am exploring differing means of highs, at twenty-eight.


----------



## jamez

I was googling different codeine cwe methods and surprise surprise, the cwe megathread came up on the first page. 
Lurked, registered, started learning.


----------



## Ketamphetamine

Clicked the mdma page on erowid and at the bottom was "MDMA Essential Guide, Bluelight" then i started to lurk around, plus when i type a name of a substance on google theres a bluelight thread there sometimes


----------



## Liberator

Bluelight appeared in Google whenever I'd searched for Mephedrone information whilst trying to research correct dosage and what to expect. In fact Bluelight has always appeared in my search results when looking for specific drug names and info. After reading and learning I registered today!


----------



## k.kat

discovered it about a year & half ago when googling for research on mephedrone


----------



## redballoons

I looked up a pill on pillreports and eventually wound up here ahha


----------



## Delsyd

my best friends older brother told me about it when i was in High School and just getting into drugs.


----------



## kingme

got unfairly kicked out from a similar forum and was looking for a new home... somebody hug me


----------



## gizmo912

I've been out of the scene for a little while, and was looking at dance safe as well as erowid to see what was out there, when I found this site.  I liked what I saw, so I decided to jump in.


----------



## Dissident

*Google*

Top of the search results when I googled a drug topic


----------



## likes2dance

kingme said:


> got unfairly kicked out from a similar forum and was looking for a new home... somebody hug me



Big hug 4you, king me. 
Or should I first ask the reason you got kicked ?


----------



## herbalprincess

name is incense monster,found the sight cross referencing proper mixing methods and i found my way here. my questions are i can only get jwh 81 and i nd to knw exactly how to break this shit down and mix with my damiana so i can stay high


----------



## Klue

^ You wont get the answer you need here in NMI. I did a search for you here... try and read as much as you can before starting a thread in any of those forums for your question.

Oh, and welcome to BL


----------



## DJB0bbyFM

Heya fellows!
Found this forum in the links from PillReports.com, my (or The) number one source on up to date pill-info %). I already read quite some 'jealous' comments on pillreports, so I thought it would be funny to browse a bit around over here too. It's nice here, I like it! 
Ciao!


----------



## Counterintuitive

Found the link via PillReports.Com ; Glad I did, too.


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

kept popping up after various google search's followed the link and now i'm hooked.
forget white lines, bluelight's are far more addictive.


----------



## :Bunkertor 7:

*how i found bluelight*

i was using my search engine looking up side effects and other things not normally listed for the meds i take (exp. site would be  erowid) i've been reading through these posts for awhile now for useful info and just didnt have the guts to sign up, 1st post btw....wish i knew how to make a thread cause i have a serious question i need answered, if it can be, or at least someone to ask....although it may turn out to be a story rather than a question...if i have to post 49 more replys as i  understand idk if im gonna make it in time for my answer, anyways heres to a great site that im glad to be a part of =)


----------



## the_dude

google for the win!


----------



## balloncup

Suggested by a friend on this site.


----------



## payshuncezmom

*i found this site...*

I came across this site when i search something about heroin on google


----------



## nitemeka

I was arguing with a friend about the benefits of cooking up [crystal] ketamine and he said that there was a large thread debating the idea. He's a massive geek, no doubt he spends half his life on here. Not that I'm one to talk, my life is work, getting high and the internet!

Needless to say, I advocate cooking it up and he doesn't. Bigger surface area, bigger amount!!


----------



## larkspur

my ex-boyfriend had an account.


----------



## DragonRider97

Hey guys, found this site while researching Opiate Withdrawl.  Personally on day four of Poppy tea withdrawl and seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, and hoping its not a train...

I do not recommend Poppy Tea to anyone, it is the Devil, the Dragon, and Lucifer all rolled into one.  Personally, I would rather be a heroin addict...at least I wouldn't have gained fifty pounds...


----------



## NoOnesHome

Found you guys while searching for "whats the hardest drug to withdraw from"


----------



## PureFire

Just tried molly recently and was on erowid looking for some info. Great site!


----------



## Jesusgreen

Not a greenlighter any more, but thought I'd post here anyway. Am I the only one who actually has no clue how they originally found BL? I found this site ages ago, in the days before I'd even tried Cannabis - when I was interested in trying it, along with mushrooms. I'm not quite sure where I found the link, maybe another drug forum, maybe Erowid, maybe Google, but either way, for some reason it took me way too long to sign up.


----------



## coelophysis

^ I too cannot remember when and why I signed up.


----------



## mike173451

I was actually looking for the effects of blue light radiation on mood.8)


----------



## Shiznit

This question brings me back... a good friend and true experimenter told me about this site way back in the day. He's even died since then. 

RIP K. Block


----------



## Phoebus

erowid.


----------



## samster234

Google I think when search E. Or maybe Erowid. Or both. These sites are a little interconnected .


----------



## phenethylo J

i found out about here from drugs-plaza forum


----------



## ihateusernames

Every time I searched a drug or medication and needed info on how to use or dosage or a hundred other questions it seemed like Bluelight was always where I ended up finding the information I needed..so I registered. ..now I'll go to the new members section and introduce myself (been doing things bass ackwards since the day I was born so I wanted to be consistent).


----------



## emoatnight

Im probably just a typical college student i found this site looking for alternatives to meph XD


----------



## Klue

^ A typical student in the UK


----------



## bec.x

I also kept ending up on here (as you can see from the registration date, already a while ago..) if I was searching for some specific stuff I could not find elsewhere.

So, mostly, Google.


----------



## Klue

^ You need to start yourself an intro thread too!

Let the community welcome you


----------



## unknownxpleasures

I found this site whenever I had any questions that were drug use related on google. It's been very helpful.


----------



## Dr migi

when I couldnt find info on erowid about something, I google it up and found more and more thread on a board called bluelight :O

that's it


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

I found this site while looking on yahoo answers for info on appropriate DXM dosages...I would have normally checked erowid, but erowid is blocked at my office.  Turns out, bluelight is not!  Lurked for a while, and then finally registered.  Fantastic site!


----------



## tlks2Angels

found it a long time ago when i missed and wanted to make sure i didnt need to go to the ER lol...and have been cyber stalking this site LMAO until i finally decided to join... lots of useful info on here i love it


----------



## Muddy Benson

​Yeah, i am like the majority i guess, i was sourcing through google and stumbled across trip reports, wierd thing is i've be totally tee-total for months and some of these reports has made me so darn jealous!! i've been a long time murker.


----------



## desaparecidos

i love this site, really glad to be here. i found it through erowid


----------



## Дмитрий

pillreports.com

Always check for new entries


----------



## judgefooky

was an accident me finding it tbh when i used to get the plant feeder pills before xmas i had  a sight id meet 5 or 6 other ppl on and all do live trip reports that got messy


----------



## korei

always pops up on yahoo when ive researched stuff over the years


----------



## coelophysis

Yahoo still exists?


----------



## Receptor Bound

It's no surprise to anyone....n00b or vet....there is *SO MUCH* useful information here @ BL that just about *EVERYONE* could find something that pertains to them personally.

In my scenario where BL ultimately became the end-source of the information I was seeking, I was in a bit of a desperate medical situation that was causing me great anxiousness.  I am the type of person who studies & calculates *EVERYTHING* so I simply needed some accurate information.  My first and at the time, *ONLY* source was _*Erowid*_.  Now, when it comes to the subject of _"Opiate Withdrawals"_ there is other information...included information that I would expect to see somewhere close to the parent subject.

Now don't get me wrong, E-Wid is a good place to go for general, sometimes sperratic, random information.  It works for the occasional browser or as the answer to a basic substance question.  However, when it came to Opiate Withdrawal, I hate very little to work with.  Only a few publication links & a handful of websites posting stories regarding withdrawal....maybe a news story or a situation of concern...I don't know.  Even after scrolling through a few of the "Experiences" I found the information I demanded was becoming ever so difficult to find.  I clicked on some Export Link, on E-Wid's site that tossed me here, to BL.  At first I didn't have the slightest idea where I had landed.  A few moments of concentrated glancing removed all confusion.  This was the mecca.

Needless to say, this was it.  I quickly did a BL-search for "opiate withdrawal" & as if handed to me directly from the God of Internet, I had in front of me over 30 pages of forum threads that were either focusing on opiate withdrawal or had something important to do with it.  Now, I gotta say.  At this point in my life I was in a very, *VERY* bad place.  If I hadn't of landed on this very forum and if I hadn't of found the W/D information I so desperately needed to read, I quite honestly may of not been here today, hell...right here typing the last of this extremely long reply.  Sorry!!!  

This is BL.  It doesn't contain information, it [IS[/b] information! 

Take care all,
R*B %)


----------



## Taoluo

Found it by Google when I was looking up information on methylone way back when.


----------



## indigof

my fiance's been on here for years and years.


----------



## allanlee

checking out pharm. drugs. I got lucky. I love this sight.


----------



## darkbydesign

Found it whilst living in Australia and using pillreports a number of years ago


----------



## DeucalionAH

I had found this site a few years back after a back injury from football. I had a lot of new prescriptions and I wanted to find a place where I could gather an understanding on how each item that I put into my body would affect me.


----------



## Sam228

I was googling info about some drugs I had a script for and this "bluelight" site kept coming up....


----------



## Amamonster

*Bluelight forum discovered...*


I was looking for info on personal experience with suboxone. I was having a difficult time taking it sublingual, and depression was setting in.  I had a pretty good idea of what was up, but I prefer second opinions. After googling my question, I found a link to this site, a what did I see...? An honest experienced answer, go figure, junkies telling it like it is. Ha Ha Doc, I knew you were full of it!


----------



## I_need_dat

Because I am the only one that I know that messes around I am constantly looking for new ways to hide it so BAM google pointed the way


----------



## PartyQueen

Came across it while searching side effects of E on Google.


----------



## Pralus

Trip report info or some other random psychedelic compound search for me too


----------



## omiser

heard about it in a festy in ohio


----------



## mario323213

Im just into researching drugs so I somehow stumbled on erowid and this site (many other sites) with google


----------



## bugpopsicles

i found this site by googling 'why do i throw
up when i'm on ecstasy?' 

i found a thread and almost everyone on there 
said that they, or someone they know has thrown
up while on caps. 
none of my guy friends have thrown up, but a few
of my girl friends have. 
the first three times i did caps, i didn't throw up,
but my fourth time, i threw and felt fine right after.
the next day, i did caps again but they were shit, 
i hadn't eaten for three days, and hadn't slept for two.
i'm pretty sure that time that was why i was so sick.
now, i only did one cap yesterday and it was really good
(according to my best friends and boyfriend) and i could
tell that it was really a good cap, but i threw up and instead
of feeling better completely better- i did feel really good- i still
felt really sick. throughout the course of my high, i threw up
about five times and then when i was coming down i finally
started to feel better. 
Now, my boyfriend is the one who is concerned, and while he
agrees that it is normal for people to throw up while or just
before they are peaking, he thinks that something's wrong
because i continue to not feel well after.
is there anyone who has answers of any sort? it would
be greatly appreciated.


----------



## galilei

yep - google, our new know-it-all nerd friend....was looking for shroom reports for S/W of WA, ya know - Balingup and all that. Any way stumbled on this little gem of a site and reading stories was like REAL flashbacks for me - sweaty p[alms, raised heart beat, slight euphorias.....talking last pshycs or beans 10+ y.ago...was amazed at how others stories and ideas could reawaken these feelings in me, 1000's of miles away, on a physical level!! 
  Yair, so me nearly 40 now, and like the occasional weed (but hydro gives me chronic fatigue hangovers now that lasts days =(....)  and gave up E's once I got to UK + Holland & realized I'd been duped for so long here in WA!!! :[  + Acid feels kinda dirty to me now, so thought shrooms would be coll, but alas no go. Will search and destroy some blue moonies when I get to bali next time! Bring back that lov'n feel'n!!


----------



## lowbie

Was looking through Google for sites related to quitting weed and found this place. But it was the 6-APB thread/interest that made me register


----------



## Matt58

A friend told me because I was looking to get into the world of drugs and he wanted me to be safe, plus I wanted to inform myself. I've been browsing for about a month but registered about a week ago.


----------



## alanpower

*hi*

new from uk .all part of my love hate realtionship with stimulats finding legal dont mean safe. 2 i picked only 2 make headline news and put me in hospital.May be more to do with crazy doses than substcences themselves.


----------



## frostieisme

I found BL through erowid and shroomery, so I guess both. But I choose erowid because I saw it there more


----------



## smak

i found BL through google searches on certain things


----------



## Sweet OC

I found this site through google, I was trying to find discussions about the new Purdue OPs and it brought me to this website, I signed up because I saw how much information I could find on here.  I already love it. :D


----------



## Nothininmyway

found through google and pillreports.com


----------



## MACstar

I found this site about........6 maybe 7 years ago when I was into the whole "legal highs" phase. I recon I stumbled upon it through pill reports though.


----------



## Sheemie86

Was looking up Ecstasy related stuff and ran across this website. I like


----------



## XdismaloneX

Found BL by researching various things on the net through Google.  I signed up to discuss things about opiates and the new formulations of Oxycontin. This site has always provided grade A information.


----------



## systemsmoke

I have been using bluelight for research for sometime now just never really had much to say but in the advent of all the new rd's on the market thought i'd share some of my experiences. 

I consider myself carefull but thats not to say i have not been silly in the past, We learn form experience and i've had no trainwrecks yet touch wood ;-P. Have had a few scares though.


Have tried pretty much everything besides a couple that just scare the heck out of me to even try. I only injest or smoke. These days i tend to only smoke tobacco as not really into mj anymore just went off it. I do smoke salvia on the ocasion but only when my mind is in the perfect mood to enjoy it.

Anyway nice to meet you all, hope you accept me as one of you ^_^ i'm fairly easy going so anyone can pm me if they want, i will most likely get back to them quite quickly.


----------



## modestmichelle

GOOOOOOGLE  whenever i ever needed an information on chemicals or pharmacuticals, right here i went.


----------



## Life abuser

Mate who knows ALOT about drugs and and how to get the best from anything referred us to it... i now know how he knows so much!


----------



## shannon 1984

i just like to research and while i was researching about dihydrocodine i found this site and it has so much on here that i can learn from here goes


----------



## CiTiZeNSnIpS

*bluelight is addictive*

Like most people on here i was researching drugs Opiates to be exact about 6 months ago and stumbled onto this site i now spend most of my free time reading threads on the computer or on my cell phone i have gained a mass amount of knowledge from this site so i decided to register so i can post my 0.02 cents on things now that i have learned a thing or to i feel as if i can and at the same time wont spread misinformed facts or thoughts


----------



## fayder

*By word of rehab mouth.*

I was in rehab back in 2008. A guy that was rooming down the hall from me told me about BL and recommended that i check it out. When i got out i checked it out and had a lot of questions answered, and it also gave me a whole list of new ones to figure out. He actually turned out to be part of the BL crew.

I  BL


----------



## poppy633

I was curious about certain pills, so a friend searched on here for me. I've been reading for a little while but only just got around to registering.
I like it here.


----------



## pamalamadingdong

I was on the hive back in the day.  I also accredit rhodium and wetdreams.


----------



## Mander

I heard about Bluelight on drugs-forum.com chat room.


----------



## DeMiZe-420-

for the longest time i went to erowid, then one day erowid brought me here.. 

thanks erowid 
& thanks bluelight for keeping drug abusers safe with your harm reducing drug forum!


----------



## cwimmer205

*Finding Bluelight*

I found bluelight through 2 different sites. I am an frequent user of erowid and that had brought me here to BL a few times, and I am also very inquisitive so I have to include Google through my many searches of curiosity.


----------



## undertoker

I got some bad drugs so I joined to see if people in my area knew something about it


----------



## coelophysis

^ It's a good place to learn how to avoid those type of things.


----------



## Bella_Luvs_Blues

*How I Found Bluelight*

*Funny you should ask...lol...I was searching on how to do a CWE "cold water extraction" and just like that Google introduced me to BLUELIGHT a place with other people just like me?!!! YEAH!!..I am so happy to be here..hope to make some new friends... Tamra*


----------



## freeclitforthizz*

I was researching on plugging ahaha. This site seemed pretty legit so I figured why not, could come in handy for quite a few things d:


----------



## cattledecapitation

I don't remember, but I was drunk at work. Anyways, hi I'm Nick XD


----------



## Elalgooj

Searched for (how to ask for more meds at my pain clinic) on Bing


----------



## sog.pain4evr

found this site while on vacation in omish country


----------



## kaleidoscopei's

hello i am new, thought i'd let everyone know i found this after a friend of mine had a bad reaction to some pills, i googled the name of the pill and it came up with this site and what was in them. i am only new in the sense that i have only just started posting, before this i was just reading.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I was doing a search on Magic mushrooms or MDMA - bit of research and was flung into Bluelight off the Google search engine.

I didn't sign up at the time, but when I met someone else who used Bluelight, I decided to join.


----------



## attempt4

I've been on EDIT since it was all beginning pretty much, beginning to get good in '04. I was only 14 

Then TheShaman fucked it up, then it changed to ChilledTimes which became absolute shite, full of wanker "coolRNDM" meph-heads and unfortunately, due to the passing of a member, it became even worse when they wouldnt allow drug talk (which is bullshit imo, but hey-ho)

i have known of this site and lurked on this site for years, but didnt want to start up until i was of age (Im 20 now). Seemed like a good site. I hope i enjoy my stay!

Cheers *raises glass*


----------



## Feste

I can't remember your EDIT name Attempt4, but I do remember you from EDIT.


----------



## SmilingEyes

Had an account before.


----------



## attempt4

Feste said:


> I can't remember your EDIT name Attempt4, but I do remember you from EDIT.



I remember you man.

my EDIT name was attempt4.

Did you hit Chilled Times?


----------



## Feste

I swear you had another name at some point?

Nah, wasn't on CT for long, but was on champs.


----------



## Klue

freeclitforthizz* said:


> I was researching on plugging ahaha. This site seemed pretty legit so I figured why not, could come in handy for quite a few things d:


First post fail 

You might want to reconsider your username...


----------



## attempt4

Feste said:


> I swear you had another name at some point?
> 
> Nah, wasn't on CT for long, but was on champs.



Ah yeh i remember you more from champs.

I think i might have had anothr name.....i had 2 aliases i think. 

mellopear maybe?

also made an account as MR BELDING on CT.

Glad to see you over here man! How you been keeping? You good? what you up to?


----------



## jamesyo

word of mouth. need to stay in the know so here i am


----------



## Morphoid

I was searching for an online pharmacy to buy strong opioid painkillers and stumbled across BL and thought it looked like a friendly crowd (in the main) and joined up.

Though as always, there are quite a few people who seem to think because they've got a high post count and a subtitle under their name it makes them highly important and special, whereas in real life they're probably just a fat, McDonalds addicted pot-smoker living at home with his mother.

Sorry ... don't know where that came from! In a bit of a bad mood today because of lack of sleep.


----------



## Janja

Google results show Bluelight posts quite frequently.

I am concerned about people's privacy in this way...


----------



## Tempe31

My husband and I found this site through bing's search engine.  When we had questions abouts certain drugs this site always came up.


----------



## DannyG

Without a doubt, it's got to be Google.

Voted.


----------



## DaW

Hmmm google, erowid ect, i've been lurking around here for
quite some time and just decided to make an account  heya guys btw!


----------



## FreeThinker1969

Google!  Need to know what the hell to do with this crystal meth that i was given. I am a long time Crack-Cocaine user/abuser......  well....... like Whitney said...... Crack is Wack!


----------



## chemist63

Google showed me the way.


----------



## Tolstoy'sMyHomeboy

^ditto....have actually read stuff on here from time to time for a while now, just haven't joined til now...cheers


----------



## Gory Voorhees

long time lurker from los angeles
26/m
i like music and psychedelics


----------



## MatteP

I aquired a bottle of liquid Ketamine. Now I had never cooked it before and I certainly didnt want to ruin a 100ml bottle. I just asked google and this site popped up. I let it air dry and it was a fantastic solution to my "problem"


----------



## slowpoke1967

i believe i was looking up wether ya can snort clonazepams since there practically water soluble.
Just wanted to know what the dif.was from eatin them and snorting them.......


----------



## GoldenLovely

Every time I searched Google for info about any kind of drug, this forum invariably showed up in the top results.


----------



## soupytwist

I was linked to here from a Zoklet thread on Ecstacy.


----------



## Been&Done

Just moved to Canada for a fresh start, and was curious about finding out what scenes are available there


----------



## Koios

found this awhile ago but never bothered registering...I think I just google'd "fun things to do on e" and bluelight was the first hit


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

I saw this site on drugs forum and i saw how you guys never use that stupid SWIm crap so im like damn these guys must be way chiller than the other people so i switched haha


----------



## theotherside

^^^Yeah I am a member of both and swim is the most annoying thing of all time!


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

theotherside26 said:


> ^^^Yeah I am a member of both and swim is the most annoying thing of all time!



yeah bro they usually always gave me attittude if i asked something semi stupid


----------



## JayRiddley

I was trying to find info on this godamn h drought destroying peoples lives and google directed me here.


----------



## coma toaster

trying how to figure out how to get all this god damn tylenol out of my percocets, googled some stuff, kept bringing me here.. i like what i see, so ill stick around for a while


----------



## gnat

*How I found you*

I did not know which site you showed on, but I was searching for info on morphine use to kill migraines. I take it for my back and they give demerol and dilaudid for them in the ER, so I thought I would find the dosage for the use of morphine for them on the net but have not.  8)


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy

I think I did a google search for "brands of herion" or "heroin stamps".  I found a thread that I think had to be taken down for stretching the rules.  I had gotten my hands on some of the original "swine flu" and wanted to see where to get more!


----------



## Rig-Stig

Found this site through Erowid and word of mouth, glad I did

Kick myself for not joining years earlier though!


----------



## A Sai Ën

erowid actually.


----------



## ferinox

I had a great deal of interest in the nootropic drug piracetam and found this website when googling a fellow named isochroma. His obsession with piracetam far exceeded my own. If anybody is interested in nootropics, google him for highly entertaining posts.


----------



## The Great Ranchero

A Sai Ën said:


> erowid actually.


same here buddy  

Erowid was the first place I saw bluelight linked to.  But over the years of doing various drug research I kept on eventually getting linked back to this site, so I finally decided to register


----------



## K8eBayB

Found it through google a couple of years ago, never got around to joining though.  I found better ways to spend my money than giving it to the internet service provider every month, so for a couple years I completely forgot about this site.  I'm glad I found it again!


----------



## DWILLSY

*found*

i only found site due to H drought started looking online and found gledwoods blog and went from there both are good sites lots of info on all manner of subjects thanx 2 both


----------



## Symmetrical Daze

yahoo search engine or lycaeum... been so long i can only guess it came up on a search.


----------



## alibabs

googled ectasy images was led here and delved deeper and enjoyed it so signed up


----------



## alibabs

how did the site come about ? whats it all about part from the obvious?


----------



## theotherside

^^Harm reduction is the number one goal of this site. Another is getting "real" information out there for people so the masses can make up their own minds about mind altering substances despite all the negative reinforcement tacticts used by the governments.


----------



## alibabs

googled ectasy images and this place popped up apart from the obviuos whats this place about and how did it start . enjoyed looking round the site so signed up


----------



## alibabs

sorry didnt think the other post worked


----------



## lovedrug.

first post!
came across bluelight while i was researching some drugs i was planning i was taking.. ended up coming on all the time to read the forums and thought i'd join


----------



## Cerebral

erowid led the way some years back, but i just lurked..

once upon a time when i thought a 5mg vicodin was some serious shit  haha


----------



## darkangelz

oh i was totally 'googling' for info about the uk/ireland heroin drought and it led me here! I have to say i was amazed that there was somewhere you could talk about this kind of thing openly & swop stories/ask questions etc.... its a great site, very informative & i am only a newbie and i have met some lovely sound people already from my own city (dublin) and farther away! So thanks guys- its a great place!  xxx


----------



## 5aday

I found this site when I was doing a google search about using adderall to study.


----------



## Liptus777

Googled some thing or another.  Wound up here, all wound up.


----------



## PAINTER30

I was lookin to buy a crack pipe online as where i live in perth dont sell them and i see sum cunt talkin about it here on bluelight!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## PAINTER30

Also how do i bcum a bluelighter?????


----------



## death.kiss

I found it when researching about oxy contin...my new love ..well not so new considering I've been addicted for 2 years now. My old love's have left me (coke and e).....


----------



## ugly

I'm really surprised so few people found this place by word of mouth.

My friend showed me this site a few years ago.

I still love it here... my friend is not my friend anymore tho. He fucked me over.


----------



## cyberia_rwc

Stumbled upon the site while looking for info about a documentary called 'DMT - The Spirit Molecule'.


----------



## GONZZOMAN

I was trying to find out what this weird ass legal drugs active ingr. is  Somebody help me out


----------



## Saynthewd

This, in my opinion, is the best site I have found for information on drugs legal use or recreational :D Thanks to the Mods and Admins!


----------



## minutemaid

I found this site while searching for side effects for some of the meds I was put on as a result of a motorcycle accident that shattered my legs + pelvis, it's a pretty handy resource and I'm glad I found it.


----------



## JackyGenocide

I found it while looking to connect with other dopers in LA.


----------



## Gummybearkatie

Googling methamphetamine injection led me to the FAQs here. I like that this is a harm reduction community rather than a place to brag and one-up. I need to improve my technique and I've already learned quite a bit my first day.


----------



## biggles

google knows all


----------



## hayling

cant remember really been lurking these forums for years just decided to join, probably erowid though i love that site


----------



## SinisterMuffin

I've known about this site for about a year and a half, although I only just joined today, because my boyfriend told me about it (although he was only my friend at the time).  It's a great place and we often use it to research as much as possible before dabbling in anything risky!


----------



## MissWorld

I found the site through google last year and have found it to be a very useful resource for harm reduction information and research, but I just finally decided to join. Thanks.


----------



## LouArcher

searching 'HPPD Symptoms' in google 

I am glad I am here though


----------



## oxytocin

my friend used to use this site for the stamp thread, so i would come in to read what was up in the area. and then i joined and here i am


----------



## snooter420

*how do u not find this site when ure a addicted to opiates and constantly coming across new pills. if u search google about a  pill or if u can snort a pill this site will come up....but thank god because this site saved me from doing some stupid shit when i was first getn heavy. and once u really dig  this site is amazing*


----------



## clintredhot81

I recently moved to Ohio and was trying to find different locations to go out and party at...to try and start a new group of friends and hook ups for Ecstasy. Thus far, I still haven't found any good places to go since Columbus sucks!! lol


----------



## PendulumAM

I'm not new but I came across this website whilst Googling "hives from shooting heroin."


----------



## Annie_Amp

Came across this site via google whilst trying to find info on how to increase/prolong an amphetamine high.


----------



## a2lambretta

I kept being referred to bluelight through Google searches for various drug related questions... Always the best harm reduction info!


----------



## davefromPa

I staggered upon bluelight when I googled if methadone
is an opioid blocker. I still dont fully know the answer to that.
Ive heard it is and that it is not.  I know alot about other related
things but im confused on this. Sorry for kinda switchn topics.


----------



## lilbeatch

Deathrow558 said:


> Bugger i was going to make that joke again about how i stumbled across the site whilst looking for gay porn and felix's name came up but
> 
> 1) That would make me gay
> 2) I joined before him
> 
> What a load of rubbish. You are let off the hook this time felix.



ahahaha faaaaail! 

i simply found it looking for random drug info me finks........or perhaps i was looking for gay porn too lol


----------



## Richie Rich

*hi*

I found it by total accident was looking at half life of morphine and poppy tea popped up from bluelight and how long pst lasted al day very interesting


----------



## IceGecko

googled the bath salts i think it was or perhaps the green buddha, coulnt believe they were what they were being new in country, i really want to go out tonight now but i have no clue how to find out if anythings on near me tonight lol, so amped up to go rave or roll or soemthing *)


----------



## monamichelle

I so glad to be here I need friends I dont have any


----------



## monamichelle

DONT WORRY BE HAPPY


----------



## Dic dixen

i. new of 6 or 7 forums but liked the mostly knoweldgable people.  and who were harm reduction because thatss all you can do before 1 is ready to cope and not dope
dic dixen

hope buddha recieced royalaties


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Shit I honestly don't remember how I found BL... hah. It was so damn long ago. I seriously forgot. Google maybe? No clue.


----------



## bronson

Was google for me way back when, while I was looking for info on my OCD / Anxiety.


----------



## Simple_ॐॐ_Psyman

I suppose originally through google,but I've always seen references to here from other sites!!!


----------



## Darkswerk

I was always using google researching different drugs I experimented with ect. And this site was always in the results. I lurked for awhile reading a lot of topics and decided I had a few questions of my own and could even input some of my own knowledge into answers. I like the community here everyone seems mature and friendly so why not join


----------



## Stacibar98

lilbeatch said:


> ahahaha faaaaail!
> 
> I simply found it looking for random drug info me finks........or perhaps i was looking for gay porn too lol



lol


----------



## MattyB0621

Found my way here about 2 years ago after googling something I was feeling after taking ecstasy, just recently registered though


----------



## Zehst

All my google searchs lead me here! All the best info been on this site!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Zehst said:


> All my google searchs lead me here! All the best info been on this site!



Nice. I like to hear that.


----------



## Zehst

Its very true, been viewing this place for a good 2 years before I joined. I feel shamed to say that!


----------



## Septonn

Was googling for some 2c-b trip reports and ended up here.


----------



## Max the Dose

Max!!! I`m hi!!! I mean,"Hi! I`m Max, Max the Dose." I`ve lately been forced into the cumpooter age, damn thingy sat in my closet for 16 mo, decided I had to learn about pluggin` it in. Did a FB thing, ho-hum, learnt me about Google, found blulight.ru whilst researching various and sundry chemical compounds that have interested me almost as much as sex has since I was pubescent (50`some years ago to both. Connection?). I feel I`ve found the wikki pedia of open drug discussions. I think I might even learn a thing or two here. I`ve been wanting something along these lines ever since discovering The 1976 Physician`s Desk Reference. Became known locally and infamously as a walking PDR, my burden. Educated BA-music & working on BS-EnviroSciences and Better Living Through Creative Pharmacology - Glad to be here!!!

Pure Agony/Agonist in my dog`s humble opine


----------



## drabblower

google


----------



## tukabirdy

I had friends in other forums mention this place but it seems like when I got here it was familiar so I think I've been here a long time ago and just forgot about the place.


----------



## scrubnuts

I was looking for info on scarring from needle use and this site was mentioned, never new this site existed


----------



## mustermann

don't remember how i found it.


----------



## mike-f

I found this site a few months back when i was doing a rattle of 8 - 50mg severedol tablets a day. I found that reading about other peoples strories helped me a lot. I was clean for around 6 months. Now im back on it in a big way ; 6 100mg morphgesic daily and going up all the time. This site helps my head so much, knowing that im not the only one out there struggling mith my demons. Just want to say a massive thanks


----------



## besitos

like many others, apparently, i was just always having new questions about drugs and safety precautions i'd google. more than once i ended up here, then decided to explore the site. :3


----------



## opiaterock

Ya like others j found myself here a few times in the past but only joined when I had a query about what it was like to score gear in Mallorca as I was goin on holiday there.

Funny enough I think the first person to reply to me was Brimz and he was also the first BLr I met IRL


----------



## jennsonn

Googled meth and borderline disorder.. found my way here.... still brand new to it but plan on exploring


----------



## ChWhLoHo

I was led here by the omnipotent Erowid.  Something about drank, then smoke, then I woke up here without any clothes on.


----------



## dark center

I discovered this site after doing some exhaustive research on various natural herbs and their magical properties.  Great site...


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I'm not a greenlighter but I'll answer anyways. I hope nobody jumps me for this 

I think I was looking for some info about datura, actually my first thread was to ask where to find datura (which wasn't allowed to ask lol)

anyways ended up prolonging my staying on this site, from which I learned SO MUCH and I'll never thank this community enough for what I learnt. I still have a lot to learn tho

and also this is the forum I spend most of the time on, it's full of useful info and it should be mandatory to have an account here for anyone willing to use drugs


----------



## darkoid

went looking on Google for harm reduction sites and found you %)


----------



## over it 70

googled how to switch from methadone to bupe


----------



## Createdbeauty

I've stumbled here many times, but most recently when googling a taper method.


----------



## DazedandConfused21

I found this site on accident. I googled "what is the lethal dose of adderall" and I ended up here. Destiny lol


----------



## Boopster

*Memory loss with Xanax*

I was looking on Google about memory loss.  I have been on 1 MG of Xanax for 34 yrs, I am now 68 yrs old, and really having problems with memory. Please don't say I am addicted... I have been with dr's the whole time.  Have never taken more or gone shopping for prescriptions from other Dr's... I have panic attackes and anxiety disorder, it runs in the family... How would you like to walk into a grocery store and after a few minutes a terrible attack of diarrhea hits you.  I run to the bathroom as fast as I can.. Take a Xanax and sit and wait abou 20 min then  I can continue to shop... I wonder if I get off would some of my memory come back ? Or all of a sudden I get very hot, my heart is beating fast and I break into tears, my symptoms have changed over the yrs..I have been dealing with this disorder and chronic depression


----------



## O-Tay!

Boopster said:


> I was looking on Google about memory loss.  I have been on 1 MG of Xanax for 34 yrs, I am now 68 yrs old, and really having problems with memory. Please don't say I am addicted... I have been with dr's the whole time.  Have never taken more or gone shopping for prescriptions from other Dr's... I have panic attackes and anxiety disorder, it runs in the family... How would you like to walk into a grocery store and after a few minutes a terrible attack of diarrhea hits you.  I run to the bathroom as fast as I can.. Take a Xanax and sit and wait abou 20 min then  I can continue to shop... I wonder if I get off would some of my memory come back ? Or all of a sudden I get very hot, my heart is beating fast and I break into tears, my symptoms have changed over the yrs..I have been dealing with this disorder and chronic depression




Boopster-

First of all, calm yourself about worries of people saying you're addicted.  By your reaction, I'm guessing someone has told you that you're addicted.  Well, simply put, fuck that shit.  (You would think that since I was an English major I could come up with a more elegant phrase, but I find straight forward vernacular sometimes can't be beat   )  Next time someone hassles you, think of it this way -- do people tell diabetics that they're "addicted" to their daily dose of insulin?  You're taking something for a medical condition and that's that. 

Now, onto the important stuff; the MOST urgent thing I can tell you is that you SHOULD NOT STOP your Xanax without talking to your doctor first.  If you have been taking benzos long term it can be very dangerous if you just stop suddenly -- you should be weaned off of it.  1 mg is a fairly low dose but you need to taper down if you're considering stopping it--I cannot emphasize this enough.   

Okay, next - did you talk to your doctor about the memory loss?  It could have nothing to do with the Xanax, especially since you've been taking it for years w/o any problems. You might be experiencing normal memory loss (e.g., "where'd I put my keys?") and you could be amplifying the severity of it in your mind.  That is, you could experience anxiety about forgetting a few things (which is normal at any age) and before you know it, your anxiety about your memory is feeding your "normal" anxiety and then crap spirals out of control (believe me, I know how you feel).

Keeping in mind that I'm not a doctor, your symptoms sound like classic anxiety and depression.  Getting hot, experiencing tachycardia, and crying -- good god you could be my twin! First thing, you need to rule out any physical problems aside from your anxiety -- very important, especially at your age.  I have anxiety in addition to a physical basis for my tachycardia and for years I had doctors telling me it was "all in my head" when in fact I had a two fold problem.  There are a few reasons why your increase in anxiety could be happening, and I urge you to explore these with your doc:

1.  Are you menopausal by any chance?  (sorry to be so personal and good gosh I hope you're not a man   Anyway, menopause can impact your meds.
2.  You've been on the Xanax for 34 yrs. -- it could be 'pooping out' (yes, even the doctors call it the "pooping out effect"; easier than saying "tachyphylaxis")  I'd say you've been quite lucky to have been able to maintain your dosage and that particular med for such a long period of time.  It might be time for you to up your dosage or go onto a completely different med.  I took Prozac for years -- it was delightful -- until it pooped out after 4 years and I had to switch to something else.  I also took Xanax for anxiety (did NOTHING for me) switched to lorazapam and was then switched to Klonopin. The reason I'm telling you this boring stuff about me is to show you that sometimes it takes mucho tweaking to fine tune your meds and you have to be patient (and proactive).  
3.  Are you taking anything for your depression?  Xanax is not going to help if you have MDD (major depressive disorder).  You might want to explore meds that treat both depression and anxiety (SSRIs, etc.)  There is a website that is excellent in regard to information regarding meds that work on mental and neurological conditions; it's called Crazy Meds (love the name)  http://www.crazymeds.us/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/HomePage
It's very well researched and informative.

Yikes, I didn't realize I wrote so much, but I hope it helps you.  Anxiety sucks big time and I really know how you feel.  Your number one job at this point is to contact your doctor.  If he "pooh poohs" your symptoms, time to find a new one or if possible, see a psychiatrist as they usually have a deeper knowledge of the types of drugs we're talking about.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

@ Boopster
as Tay said, don't stop taking xanax cold turkey or you can go into withdrawal. 1 mg is a fairly low dose but you've been taking it for a really lng time so if you want to stop taper down by yourself or ask your doctor about it.

and qbout memory loss, I get it (and everyone I know who uses them) quite a lot, especially if taken at a "recreational" dose and if dosed with other downers like alcohol or DXM so it is really just a jormal effect of the pharm so don't worry about it.
seriously I've been dancing in a club for 3 hours on lorazepam + dxm and the day after I thought it was only 5 minutes, and also I forgot most of the night so yeah, it's normal

I suggest that you post in one of the specific forum (like other drugs for example) to get further information

have a good day


----------



## arual

found it on the good old googs.


----------



## beezkneez_

Googling information on  L &&& tripping


----------



## Idolo

I found this forum thru Google when researching poppy pods.


----------



## goodbye

*Hello! Noob and how I found BL..*

Hi Everybody! I found this site through opiophile. I was researching injectable opiates .. to the extreme!!!  Lol, everyone knows what my agenda is. Last night ended a odd but drug induced relationship/friendship. I realized today I need some Banger friends to talk to. You're notoriously friendly here. Hoping this is a good fit. I also like to smoke dank weed and just kicked 8 years (almost) xanax habit. I still use benzos, but life's so nice after I kicked xanax. (I traded it for the needle


----------



## 3oaks

I was looking for answers to questions and google kept pointing me here... Nearly everytime... So I joined up!


----------



## the pink jungle

One of the first sites that pop up when searching for any drug


----------



## BlueIV

Searching for info on how to do IVs while waiting for my first training appointment.  I couldn't even remember having an IV before so was pretty freaked out finding out I would have to be doing them on myself.


----------



## haikyo

I don't remember how I originally found this site. It had a different TLD when I first began to lurk it.


----------



## ambiviolence

OBSESSIVE drug research since I was like 14. So about 10 years strong  just finally registered.


----------



## Roach Clip

Google-ing various mind-altering chemicals and plants has led me here  through the years. The depth, breadth and wealth of information has  never disappointed. Recently, I've lurked to research 4-AcO-DMT. I  finally decided to register tonight so I could use the search function.  This forum does a great service and seems to have a mature intelligent  community overall.


----------



## SB1981

After I was banned from DF, I came here to deal with the anger and now I'm content.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I didn't find it..
IT found me!
%)


----------



## ohsodope

Hmmm well Ive known about this site for like 3 yrs . I have many friends on this site . So I finally joined after being asked several times if im a bl er. But my bf czey is why i kno bout this site really .  So now i have to get 50+ posts to go into the lounge . Sigh so  i think im on like 3 now so yay 47 too goo


----------



## Erikmen

Found it?


----------



## lilczey

ohsodope said:


> Hmmm well Ive known about this site for like 3 yrs . I have many friends on this site . So I finally joined after being asked several times if im a bl er. But my bf czey is why i kno bout this site really .  So now i have to get 50+ posts to go into the lounge . Sigh so  i think im on like 3 now so yay 47 too goo


Keep trolling

There's no such thing as a czey


----------



## ohsodope

I made a thread too .


----------



## sirnatural

I was looking for research chemicals and came across this site and another one very similar


----------



## bluehippie

i-was-researching-for-alternative-cookie-recipes-and-voila


----------



## me_2

I came across this sight on StumbleUpon. I am glad I came across it. I am hoping it will in some way help me. I have a terrible addiction to meth. Have for almost 20 years now. Hou wouldnt know it by looking at me. I sleep, eat, work everyday and take care of my daughter. It does nothing for me anymore however, my body is addicted. I want to quit bt im not willing to lose my family or my job over it. I feel trapped. Anyhow, im glad to have stumbled upon this sight.


----------



## lilczey

Keep posting guys.. 

Welcome all!!! 

We all do drugs here, but the idea is if your going to use them let's try to do it safely..

Harm reduction is key


----------



## ohsodope

Yea I like everything Ive so far I mean Im getting use to it .


----------



## lilczey

It's fun once you get to kno people and browse seamlessly thru tha site


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

lilczey said:


> Keep posting guys..
> 
> Welcome all!!!
> 
> We all do drugs here, but the idea is if your going to use them let's try to do it safely..
> 
> Harm reduction is key



word.
that's what a lot of people don't understand, prohibiting drugs won't make not use them they'll just use them in a less safe way


----------



## herbavore

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/588158-In-the-interest-of-honesty


----------



## ohsodope

Yes indeed . I think this awesome . Plus its good to be safe during your use so you can have fun n be safe .


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

herbavore said:


> http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/588158-In-the-interest-of-honesty



aww, much love


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

ohsodope said:


> Yes indeed . I think this awesome . Plus its good to be safe during your use so you can have fun n be safe .



if only they thaught the stuff I read here at school instead of all that that scaremongering shit


----------



## ohsodope

Yea I totally agree . Most people are pretty closed minded tho :/


----------



## lilczey

It's all sad but tru

In reality no one should tell me what to put into my body even if it is heroin.. 

And yes if it was legal we would have prevented alot of ODs.. With narcan OTC


----------



## ohsodope

Really it is . Sigh . Oh well what can you do ya kno . Lol.


----------



## Erikmen

ohsodope said:


> Yea I totally agree . Most people are pretty closed minded tho :/



In BL?


----------



## Erikmen

Maybe not..


----------



## GUROch420

I was creeping around rogue for a few years, usually after doing a Google search for a new substance of interest. After awhile, I decided that my feedback might be of some use to some people.


----------



## ohsodope

No not BL .  Most people in the world are closed minded .


----------



## Erikmen

ohsodope said:


> No not BL .  Most people in the world are closed minded .



Exactly! But in BL there is a few closed minded too.


----------



## ohsodope

Yea thats why Im glad I finally joined . Lol . Took me awhile but I finally did it .


----------



## GUROch420

subopm420 said:


> ^ you go through ur boyfriends history?  i donno if id like that too much


Right?! I wish I could tip him off, that's bogus.


----------



## Hallucinogens R US

Found this site while exploring RC's and been in love with it ever since


----------



## medontknow

welcome to bl hey im just trying to get 50 posts
dw he'll forget the next morning


----------



## gennavieve

Just looking up if it was safe to mix hydro, morph, xanax, and weed. Stumbled across this awesome site today  pretty happy with it.


----------

